# 6.4 Powerstroke Mess



## HALLSHAY

Took my new to me 2010-f-550 in because of a high fuel rail pressure code. They decided it needed a new HPFP and I said just do it. Lifted the fuel pump and one of the lifter rollers quit rolling a long time ago and wore the cam down 1/8-3/16 of an inch. I am sick right now because a ford reman engine is about 15k + labor. It has 66,000 miles on it and only 2000 are mine.

"I've got an Idea. Why don't you give me half the money you were gonna bet, we'll go out back, I'll kick you in the nuts and we will call it a day."

Any suggestions? Where do you start and where do you stop?


----------



## Westcliffe01

For that much money I would buy anything I needed to do the job and pull the engine and rebuild it myself. All it likely needs is all the oil galleys washed out well, new cam and followers, possibly new rings on the pistons. Maybe new bearings depending on condition. Basically replace on condition like they do with aircraft engines.

There is no way I would give a dealer that much money.


----------



## deadmoose

Ouch. Time to do as link says.


----------



## CaseIH84

Oh man sorry to here about your troubles. Is there by any chance, an used engine out there they could find from a truck that was totaled out from a wreck?


----------



## JD3430

Suddenly I feel a little sick.....


----------



## somedevildawg

Who did you buy it from.......


----------



## HALLSHAY

I bought it from Transwest Truck and RV. I can buy cheaper rebuilds just from a quick search, but it is still gonna hurt. Do you try to find the best shop around and spend what it takes to build it into beast? Delete it, tune it? Fuc.....k me I should have bought a new one with warranty and traded off some old shit. 70k looks cheap now! Maybe I should slap the pump back in,button it up, take it to a different dealer and trade it off like the last guy did for the next sucker. Sick......


----------



## somedevildawg

HALLSHAY said:


> I bought it from Transwest Truck and RV. I can buy cheaper rebuilds just from a quick search, but it is still gonna hurt. Do you try to find the best shop around and spend what it takes to build it into beast? Delete it, tune it? Fuc.....k me I should have bought a new one with warranty and traded off some old shit. 70k looks cheap now! Maybe I should slap the pump back in,button it up, take it to a different dealer and trade it off like the last guy did for the next sucker. Sick......


I thnk I'd be having a heart to heart with Transwest.....have you bought from them before, have a relationship with them? Apparently not.....I feel your pain. I would look into bulletproofing the engine and talk with some in the rebuild business about the failure. I have a good friend that is a ford diesel mechanic, perhaps he can enlighten the situation......hate it for you, I went through the same delimma when shopping for a new to me truck, wound up gettin the 6.7, been really pleased thus far


----------



## 8350HiTech

Cummins repower.


----------



## hog987

Now you got me scared. I got that code popping up on my truck. But I think its the sensor cause it only acts up when its working hard on warm days. Good thing I got the extended power train warranty on my used truck.


----------



## PaMike

I would do some serious internet searching. There are tons of diesel shops here on the east coast that would do that job for probably 1/2 the dealer cost... There are repowers. Your core could be worth a couple grand. Your core would probably buy a good cummins to drop in. Not sure what the adapters and labor would run...


----------



## bensbales

Reading this post makes my b..t pucker i recently bought a 6.4 with ultra low miles this fall.It has thrown a high pressure code already, i just cleared it and is been fine since.


----------



## Gearclash

2010 and 66,000 mi. I suppose you are just out of warranty. That's the kind of crap warranty is supposed to be for.


----------



## Teslan

HALLSHAY said:


> I bought it from Transwest Truck and RV. I can buy cheaper rebuilds just from a quick search, but it is still gonna hurt. Do you try to find the best shop around and spend what it takes to build it into beast? Delete it, tune it? Fuc.....k me I should have bought a new one with warranty and traded off some old shit. 70k looks cheap now! Maybe I should slap the pump back in,button it up, take it to a different dealer and trade it off like the last guy did for the next sucker. Sick......


Transwest has to pay for those huge new buildings they have built on I-76.


----------



## JD3430

My extended warranty expires this month. Paid $2,800. Got 2 new track bars out of it, so maybe $1,200 back. 
I really like my truck, but don't trust the engine.


----------



## HALLSHAY

Here is the response I got from the dealer. We will see. "Tim, I am sorry you have had issues with the truck. I will get with our GM on Monday and see what we can do to help."

Waiting....


----------



## Teslan

HALLSHAY said:


> Here is the response I got from the dealer. We will see. "Tim, I am sorry you have had issues with the truck. I will get with our GM on Monday and see what we can do to help."
> 
> Waiting....


I bought my GMC C6500 from Transwest. I made the mistake of just driving it around on their smooth lot. Testing the brakes, gear shift and all that. Bought it. Got on the road and I thought the dashboard was going to fall into my lap. It was so loose. I just didn't think to shake the dashboard. I called them to ask if they would do anything about it. Nope As-Is. Sales guy called a day or so later to ask how I liked the truck. I said the dashboard could be better could they do anything about it. Nope As-Is. It cost $1000 for the dashboard carrier. I put it in myself. It took nearly 6 hours. I can't imagine what that would have cost for me to have a dealer do it. The old one was broken at every connection from the dashboard to the truck. So I'm not all that thrilled with Transwest Trucks. For those of you not in Colorado. Transwest is a huge truck dealer. They deal in GMC trucks, Buick, Freightliner and larger trucks.


----------



## rajela

Does Ford not warranty there motors any more????


----------



## panhandle9400

HALLSHAY said:


> Took my new to me 2010-f-550 in because of a high fuel rail pressure code. They decided it needed a new HPFP and I said just do it. Lifted the fuel pump and one of the lifter rollers quit rolling a long time ago and wore the cam down 1/8-3/16 of an inch. I am sick right now because a ford reman engine is about 15k + labor. It has 66,000 miles on it and only 2000 are mine.
> 
> "I've got an Idea. Why don't you give me half the money you were gonna bet, we'll go out back, I'll kick you in the nuts and we will call it a day."
> 
> Any suggestions? Where do you start and where do you stop?


I was down that road last year with a crewcab 4x4, melted 2 pistons at 55000 miles, new out of crate diesel put in it, bill was 16000 some when it was done. it was 6.4 ps..............Got 70k on it now and will trade maybe this coming fall ?


----------



## snowball

JD3430 said:


> Suddenly I feel a little sick.....


 Me too..


----------



## JD3430

I admit I've been optimistic, but nervous with mine under the hood. I'm still a little under 100k. Wondering if it's time to sell and look at an early production 2012? My ford mechanic is the best and totally knows these trucks. He said he thinks mines pretty healthy. Told me clean oils and filters are an absolute MUST with the 6.4L. 
Not saying Hallshay did this, but he told me they get a bad wrap from people who don't change oils or fuel filters. And that they complain the loudest. 
I am at the mercy of the first owner and what he did (or didn't do) with the truck in the first 30,000 miles. I took great care of mine for the next 65,000 miles. I changed oil ahead of time. Always motorcraft filters. Changed trans fluid twice. Change fuel filters ahead of time. 
Thing might go 250k, might lift a head tomorrow. Sucks living with that. 
Love the truck, crewcab, features, 4Wd, extra GCWR a package. Strong as an ox. Titles in the desk drawer. Really wish it had a bulletproof motor.....


----------



## Vol

Oil is the life blood of most motors....and changing it in a timely fashion is greatly benificial. It is time to change oil in my Duramax in the next week or two.....when it clicks over 318,000 trouble free miles. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Vol said:


> Oil is the life blood of most motors....and changing it in a timely fashion is greatly benificial. It is time to change oil in my Duramax in the next week or two.....when it clicks over 318,000 trouble free miles.
> 
> Regards, Mike


That's purty damn low rite there.....didn't think you'd resort to those type tactics Mike. But, As long as were talking about ENGINES......one water pump, one CPS, and 4 batteries on my otherwise trusty 398k mile F350.......

I do like how you used the oil change to segway into a mention of Government Motors . You can quit, we already paid for advertising for them once.......er, twice


----------



## swmnhay

Wow I knew there was a reason I didn't buy Furds.


----------



## snowball

somedevildawg said:


> That's purty damn low rite there.....didn't think you'd resort to those type tactics Mike. But, As long as were talking about ENGINES......one water pump, one CPS, and 4 batteries on my otherwise trusty 398k mile F350.......
> 
> I do like how you used the oil change to segway into a mention of Government Motors . You can quit, we already paid for advertising for them once.......er, twice


OUCH ....


----------



## snowball

swmnhay said:


> Wow I knew there was a reason I didn't buy Furds.


Once again I refer to the Ugly wife that nobody else wants


----------



## HALLSHAY

I am still working on getting numbers and waiting on Transwest. They said to get some quotes to fix it right and he would talk to the GM and "see what they can do". It supposedly just had the oil changed right before I bought it. I finally got the exact miles from the dealer as I forgot to write them down when I took it in. I drove the truck exactly 1985 miles and only 280 were with a trailer. I didn't even have it long enough to think about changing the oil! Right now a crate engine quote was 14,800+2500-3k labor. Anything else involving a long block will still be 10k plus by the time I figure the new HPFP and labor and that is for the cheapest POS I can find.


----------



## JD3430

swmnhay said:


> Wow I knew there was a reason I didn't buy Furds.


I own 2 GM trucks and one Ford.

The GM's haven't exactly been trouble free and to be truthful, my Ford hasn't had a major repair (yet). However, HALLSHAY's story is a little scary. Something tells me I could find internet stories about GM & Dodge diesel engines letting go before 100k miles, too.

Too bad GM doesn't make a heavier truck capable of handling my GCWR anymore. Otherwise, I'd have another alternative to Ford & Dodge.

GM is now just a light truck company since the government & unions took them over.


----------



## JD3430

HALLSHAY said:


> I am still working on getting numbers and waiting on Transwest. They said to get some quotes to fix it right and he would talk to the GM and "see what they can do". It supposedly just had the oil changed right before I bought it. I finally got the exact miles from the dealer as I forgot to write them down when I took it in. I drove the truck exactly 1985 miles and only 280 were with a trailer. I didn't even have it long enough to think about changing the oil! Right now a crate engine quote was 14,800+2500-3k labor. Anything else involving a long block will still be 10k plus by the time I figure the new HPFP and labor and that is for the cheapest POS I can find.


Not sticking up for Ford here, but there may be a chance previous owner abused truck and decided to trade it so it becomes someone else's problem.

The fact that it let go so soon after you bought it leads me to believe theres the possibility previous owner neglected truck, cleared codes and traded it in for someone else to deal with


----------



## HALLSHAY

JD3430 said:


> Not sticking up for Ford here, but there may be a chance previous owner abused truck and decided to trade it so it becomes someone else's problem.
> 
> The fact that it let go so soon after you bought it leads me to believe theres the possibility previous owner neglected truck, cleared codes and traded it in for someone else to deal with


One of my thoughts was to do the same thing! Button it up clear the codes and ship it off to the next guy. I know it's not right and probably produce some bad karma, but I might do it to, take my chance with the karma thing and save my arse 20k!


----------



## stack em up

Don't know what y'all are griping about. My diesel runs like a dream, albeit a little on the gutless side....

Just givin ya crap. There could not be a Diesel engine with a worse reputation than the 6.2. If I could justify a newer truck I would have one in an instant.


----------



## HALLSHAY

Welllllll, I just got the go get screwed phone call

Thanks for the edit whoever, I was a bit upset when I posted earlier.


----------



## PaMike

Gotta love it... Maybe you can button it back up, take it to the same dealer, but different salesman, and trade it back....


----------



## JD3430

HALLSHAY said:


> Welllllll, I just got the go get screwed phone call


Might be interesting to find out previous owner and get some records on it once youre done ventilating the drywall with your fist.


----------



## snowball

JD3430 said:


> Might be interesting to find out previous owner and get some records on it once youre done ventilating the drywall with your fist.


I would think about taking it 1 step further and instead ventilating the drywall I would consider ventilating the salesman's mouth


----------



## eth555

Have you tried contacting a Ford rep? I know you just purchased it but it might be worth a shot.....


----------



## CaseIH84

What would it cost to put new cam in motor and new pump? Or are they worried about metal shaving? Just wondering if the power of truck was good and had good oil pressure if they could just replace the cam and pump, change the oil and buy you some more time. Is the same dealership trying to soak you for more money telling you motor is bad?


----------



## somedevildawg

I might be inclined to try post number 36 before I ultimately resorted to post number 35, but in all fairness it isn't the salesman. He probably knew nothing about it, it's the GM of the dealership that's to blame......one more thought....buy an extended warranty and wait the 30 days and file a claim....less bad Karma that way, don't think I wouldn't be inclined to do it, we're talking about an insurance company here, Karma-less


----------



## deadmoose

Lemon law?


----------



## deadmoose

Probably not going to help on used tho...


----------



## HALLSHAY

I just sent an email to Ford explaining what happened very tactfully and asked if they could provide me all of the service and warranty records and parts that were replaced under warranty. In order to pull the lifter and cam they have to pull the heads. It is at a small dealership now, but I have been talking with the service manager from the biggest Ford Truck dealer in CO. He is concerned that since the pump was going, there is the possibility of shavings and also cam shavings. Odds are that if I haul it to Denver 200 miles and you tear it apart you find enough to justify rebuilding it, but are you gonna rebuild it or buy a new long block and pay to have everything moved over without spending what it takes to replace all the injectors? I still have to buy a pump @1200.

Everything points back to the same thing that I should have done before I tried to "save" 25k by buying used. Buy something with a warranty! Why spend 14 when 18 puts is back new with some warranty so I can try to drive it out of it. Why spend 40 and then spend 18 when 65-70 buys new with 5 years 60k warranty and a truck with some resale value and known lifetime in 5 years.

I hope you all are learning something here. How about we make this a school and I go over in the morning and get it. You can each give me a couple hundred dollars (or 500) and we will call it "Tuition". We will do a webinar on how to build one back from scratch tuned deleted ready to pull a house down. Of course, we will have to hire someone who knows what he or she is doing. We could even go cummins repower i guess. Then you guys all are prepared for your 6.4 explosion when it happens.

Lemon Law on new only in Colorado.


----------



## deadmoose

I already had that lesson. In the school of hard knocks. Thankfully mine were less pricey. Hopefully they stick and I don't forget. Again. No guarantees on that one.

"The cheapest one always costs more."

Show me an honest used car dealer and I will show you someone soon to be unemployed.


----------



## snowball

Hallshay I've dump enough $ in this POS ford as much as I would like to enroll in your Found On the Road Dead class... when mine craps the bed next time a .10 rag and a .95 lighter will solve my headache.. Burn Baby Burn...( see the thread titled Decal in the back window.) I just want to make sure I have that in my window so they both get a well deserved send off


----------



## JD3430

HALLSHAY said:


> I just sent an email to Ford explaining what happened very tactfully and asked if they could provide me all of the service and warranty records and parts that were replaced under warranty. In order to pull the lifter and cam they have to pull the heads. It is at a small dealership now, but I have been talking with the service manager from the biggest Ford Truck dealer in CO. He is concerned that since the pump was going, there is the possibility of shavings and also cam shavings. Odds are that if I haul it to Denver 200 miles and you tear it apart you find enough to justify rebuilding it, but are you gonna rebuild it or buy a new long block and pay to have everything moved over without spending what it takes to replace all the injectors? I still have to buy a pump @1200.
> 
> Everything points back to the same thing that I should have done before I tried to "save" 25k by buying used. Buy something with a warranty! Why spend 14 when 18 puts is back new with some warranty so I can try to drive it out of it. Why spend 40 and then spend 18 when 65-70 buys new with 5 years 60k warranty and a truck with some resale value and known lifetime in 5 years.
> 
> I hope you all are learning something here. How about we make this a school and I go over in the morning and get it. You can each give me a couple hundred dollars (or 500) and we will call it "Tuition". We will do a webinar on how to build one back from scratch tuned deleted ready to pull a house down. Of course, we will have to hire someone who knows what he or she is doing. We could even go cummins repower i guess. Then you guys all are prepared for your 6.4 explosion when it happens.
> Lemon Law on new only in Colorado.


Completely agree, but used trucks can still be under warranty. I bought my 2008 in 2010 and still had quite a bit of warranty left.
Looking at a 2012 with some warranty left as I type. It can also be extended. 
To me, 95% of the time, warranties are worthless. MOST drivetrain carnage occurs after warranty expires. Now some of these 6L diesels were a DISASTER and a warranty was worth it's weight in gold. 
I wouldn't even really find a warranty worth a shit unless it was 10yrs 200k miles (like Misubishi FUSO) Scheduled maintenance should be REQUIRED Or you forfeit your warranty. That way we weed out all the dopes that run fuel filters 50,000 miles and want new injectors for free. 
Your situation sucks. Would like to know previous maintenance. 6.4L's biggest problem is the DPF & cat converter. They actually ruin an otherwise very good diesel engine. MaxxForce 7's in Ih medium duty trucks have been pretty good.


----------



## somedevildawg

Hope it works out for ya.....can still buy a warranty...er, insurance policy, just saying.....believe that's the best option


----------



## slowzuki

Isn't there an extended emissions warrantee on the injection system? I thought Ford bought a lot of FCIM's due to that.


----------



## HALLSHAY

I received a response from Ford. I guess I can hope in one hand......

Hello Timothy,

My name is Leif, I am from Ford`s Customer Relationship Center (CRC). I have reviewed your email regarding the concerns on your 2010 Ford F-550. I apologize for any inconvenience this has caused.

To assist you, I have escalated this matter to the Service Manager at your dealership. They will review your concerns further and work with their Ford Customer Service Manager to utilize all available resources to address the issue. You can expect a contact from the Dealership Service Manager or the Ford Regional Customer Service Manager within two business days.

Thank you for contacting Ford Motor Company.

Sincerely,

Leif

Customer Relationship Center

Ford Motor Company

Looks like the magic number is $18,600 with 2 year unlimited mile warranty.


----------



## eth555

Hopefully they will work something out with you. The magic number hurts.......


----------



## Vol

eth555 said:


> Hopefully they will work something out with you. The magic number hurts.......


Maybe that's what they mean by "Ford Tough".

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

"Magic number" is a decent used 4x4 diesel truck!!!!

I have been looking at 2012-13 used 6.7's. I think I found something I really like. Price is reasonable.

I really like my truck, but I'm wondering if Hallshay is a bellwether I shouldn't ignore.

Forget new trucks. Id rather have lightly used one under warranty, add another $2,500 and extend warranty well past new truck warranty anyway.


----------



## deadmoose

Vol said:


> Maybe that's what they mean by "Ford Tough".
> 
> Regards, Mike


That is tough. Had to laugh but feel bad for Hallshay.


----------



## Orchard6

Eh, they all make lemons from time to time. My father in law had a 2011 duramax that had the injection pump fail at 135,000 miles that took out all the injectors. $8,000 later the truck ran and was promptly traded in. This was after a whole bunch of issues with the def system that were covered under warranty as well. That thing was in the shop for a few weeks to figure out the def issues.

My uncle on the other hand has a 2008 F-250 with a 6.4 powerstroke that as soon as the warranty was expired we deleted the dpf and it has been running flawlessly for 60,000 miles now.

I feel for ya man but they all make good'uns and bad'uns you just got stuck with the turd this time.


----------



## snowball

There is so much I would like to say but since I have 1 in the garage I'am gona keep quite cause it might decide to crap out again.. I know there should be a warning light in the dash that when you turn the key the light come on and state's this " Caution When Starting this Truck there is a 50% Chance you luck and bank account will run out soon,be per paired to walk "


----------



## JD3430

One thing I really dislike about the 6.7L is the way they de-rate the 450/550 cab/chassis trucks. Its pretty pathetic. They give 400/800 to the pickups and derate the 450/550 to 300/660. Im sorry, but thats retarded.

One thing about my '08 6.4L I like is it has 350HP, just like the pickups. Torque is only 650 same as pickups.
Why introduce a new engine and make it 50 LESS horsepower?
I'm sorry but that's just STUPID !!!


----------



## snowball

JD3430 said:


> One thing I really dislike about the 6.7L is the way they de-rate the 450/550 cab/chassis trucks. Its pretty pathetic. They give 400/800 to the pickups and derate the 450/550 to 300/660. Im sorry, but thats retarded.
> 
> One thing about my '08 6.4L I like is it has 350HP, just like the pickups. Torque is only 650 same as pickups.


Did you ever have trouble with your 08 and the fuel gelling up in the lines ? I have 2 friends that both have 08 with that problem and ford told them they would fix the issue for 1200. with new lines from the tank to the filters the 09 I have has never given me that problem. and been in some -30 and 40 temps,


----------



## JD3430

No trouble at all.


----------



## snowball

JD3430 said:


> No trouble at all.


I keep forgetting that cold for your area is +20.. We call that cool.. LOL


----------



## LaneFarms

JD being an owner of a 350 cab and chassis that has the lower hp I don't see any reason to need the 400 hp. This thing will pull a house and do it as fast as you want to.


----------



## JD3430

snowball said:


> I keep forgetting that cold for your area is +20.. We call that cool.. LOL


We had probably 10 days under 10 degrees this winter. -1 to -5 a couple times. No trouble with fuel gelling, though.


----------



## Gearclash

JD3430, the reason the 350/450/550 C&Cs are derated some (on all brands) is because the manufacturers expected these models to have a considerably more severe duty cycle, i.e. more time spent at full power. Derateing is a way of keeping the durability and the lifespan of the engine where customers expect it.

I have heard the earlier Ford 6.7 in the C&Cs had a programing glitch that overfueled a couple cylinders and led to very premature catastrophic valve and engine failures.


----------



## mlappin

Yup, everybody makes a turd once in awhile, certain year Cummins with a block casting of 53 were prone to external cracking under the camshaft, if you made it to a certain amount of miles and hadn't cracked yet it most likely never would. My truck with the original owner had a new engine in it at 35,000 miles for this very reason, replacement engine was a 53 block but has over 220,000 miles on it and no cracks.


----------



## JD3430

Gearclash said:


> JD3430, the reason the 350/450/550 C&Cs are derated some (on all brands) is because the manufacturers expected these models to have a considerably more severe duty cycle, i.e. more time spent at full power. Derateing is a way of keeping the durability and the lifespan of the engine where customers expect it.
> 
> I have heard the earlier Ford 6.7 in the C&Cs had a programing glitch that overfueled a couple cylinders and led to very premature catastrophic valve and engine failures.


I understand completely, but 100HP? 
Seems like a lot. 660 Tq is enough, but wouldn't want much less. 
Going to be weird getting a newer truck with less power. Usually you expect engines to be more powerful when they're a newer version.
300HP is plenty.

Did yours come with exhaust brake?


----------



## snowball

Vol said:


> Oil is the life blood of most motors....and changing it in a timely fashion is greatly benificial. It is time to change oil in my Duramax in the next week or two.....when it clicks over 318,000 trouble free miles.
> 
> Regards, Mike


........................................................................................... Mike please allow me to enhance your theory just a little your right oil is the life of a engine.. But the blood is the fuel that it use's..And them Power Choke POS fords are heavy bleeders


----------



## deadmoose

Picture says it all. Max trailer size for a Chevy...

He was driving this @ 50mph. State highway.


----------



## JD3430

Oh boy, I can see where this thread is headed.

Hey just a little more on the 6.4L they are a good engine, but the emmissions system ruins it.


----------



## Teslan

Note to self again. Do not buy used or also most likely new at Transwest. I'll flip the bird for you at them Monday when info past them on the way to the airport.


----------



## snowball

JD3430 said:


> Oh boy, I can see where this thread is headed.
> 
> Hey just a little more on the 6.4L they are a good engine, but the emmissions system ruins it.


You are right about the stupid emissions, just piss's me off everytime it reads "Cleaning Exhaust Filter" then it sounds like a Jet and you can watch the fuel gauge head to empty


----------



## JD3430

snowball said:


> You are right about the stupid emissions, just piss's me off everytime it reads "Cleaning Exhaust Filter" then it sounds like a Jet and you can watch the fuel gauge head to empty


Do you have a 6.4L????


----------



## snowball

JD3430 said:


> Do you have a 6.4L????


I got the 6.4 that is in the pickup trucks I'am sure your's is diffenent on the emissons I keep forgetting that you got the medium duty sorry JD


----------



## somedevildawg

WTH?


----------



## snowball

somedevildawg said:


> WTH?


LOL I got you confused I had to edit my post there some.


----------



## JD3430

AFAIK, same emissions 250-550.


----------



## Orchard6

On my uncles 08 6.4 liter the dpf delete gained him an honest 5 mpgs around the farm and with the tuner in hot rod mode that thing is wicked fast!


----------



## snowball

JD3430 said:


> AFAIK, same emissions 250-550.


IDK JD I thought they were different I thought I read that in the owners manual But don't hold me to that...Just Know I have to quite bad mouthing the POS cause that one of mine just took another dump today while hauling hay.. the old Chevy Farm truck had to come to the rescue AGAIN..that is the 4 th time in 90 days it crapped out


----------



## JD3430

Mines been great. 
What's crapping out on yours?


----------



## bensbales

Orchard6 said:


> On my uncles 08 6.4 liter the dpf delete gained him an honest 5 mpgs around the farm and with the tuner in hot rod mode that thing is wicked fast!


Hey your talking my language, what did he get for a tuner?


----------



## JD3430

bensbales said:


> Hey your talking my language, what did he get for a tuner?


My dealer will do this for me. We have no emissions in my state, so no worries unless they decide to have emissions testing. We now have a liberal governor, so I guess any things possible. 
I hear they run awesome without the DPF a system. 
Only downside is they sound louder. I am one of the few who likes a quiet diesel. Keeps the neighbors happy.


----------



## snowball

JD3430 said:


> Mines been great.
> What's crapping out on yours?


I wish I knew for sure JD it's just like clock work it drives fine hook the frailer on drives fine only had 5 ton on this time and with usally 8 or 10 ton on 3 miles down the road the computer kick's into the limp home mode, and defules it gutless, yesterday loaded up went 1/2 mile and she just plain went to idle. they have replaced the air to air radiator, fuel filers , EGR valve, it throws different error codes each time. the air to air deal was from deer damage but that was about the same time all this other crap started showing up. we'll see what code it tossed out this time , tomorrow when.it goes back to it's 2 nd home ...if you let it sit for 1 hr then it is at least drive able . just know if it get figured out and I got any $ left it will get tuned and new exhaust


----------



## snowball

JD3430 said:


> My dealer will do this for me. We have no emissions in my state, so no worries unless they decide to have emissions testing. We now have a liberal governor, so I guess any things possible.
> I hear they run awesome without the DPF a system.
> Only downside is they sound louder. I am one of the few who likes a quiet diesel. Keeps the neighbors happy.


JD the guy I help custom bale with has a 350 08 and had the filter taken off and tuned it is just as quite in the cab but you can kinda tell outside still very quite I like my trucks quite too cause the Tx. queen drive's the ford sometimes and she would have a fit if it was loud.... That is why we would not ever have a Dodge here.. I suppose I just PO a Ramholic off


----------



## HALLSHAY

Ben,

What would your recommend for a tuner and DPF and EGR delete kit?



bensbales said:


> Hey your talking my language, what did he get for a tuner?


----------



## Bonfire

snowball said:


> I wish I knew for sure JD it's just like clock work it drives fine hook the frailer on drives fine only had 5 ton on this time and with usally 8 or 10 ton on 3 miles down the road the computer kick's into the limp home mode, and defules it gutless, yesterday loaded up went 1/2 mile and she just plain went to idle. they have replaced the air to air radiator, fuel filers , EGR valve, it throws different error codes each time. the air to air deal was from deer damage but that was about the same time all this other crap started showing up. we'll see what code it tossed out this time , tomorrow when.it goes back to it's 2 nd home ...if you let it sit for 1 hr then it is at least drive able . just know if it get figured out and I got any $ left it will get tuned and new exhaust


I just got back from hauling a load of calves to the sale barn in Lynchburg with my 07 Dodge 6.7. It didn't go into limp mode.


----------



## JD3430

Mine went into limp mode once in 5 years. I had the exhaust temp sensor probe break.


----------



## panhandle9400

snowball said:


> You are right about the stupid emissions, just piss's me off everytime it reads "Cleaning Exhaust Filter" then it sounds like a Jet and you can watch the fuel gauge head to empty


That is what burned 2 of my pistons , it never shut off from that ? So they say .



bensbales said:


> Hey your talking my language, what did he get for a tuner?


There is a local shop here that has been doing powerstrokes and the guys I have talked to that had them tune, delete and change exhaust has been getting 20 mpg to 22, plus lots of power.


----------



## snowball

panhandle9400 said:


> That is what burned 2 of my pistons , it never shut off from that ? So they say .


The little lady pulled in the garage one time , we were in the kitchen and smelled some thing opened the door garage was filled with smoke that POS was smoking under the hood .. long story short the exhaust filter was filled with fuel.. should just closed the door and walked away.. to bad it was a attached garage..


----------



## bensbales

HALLSHAY said:


> Ben,
> 
> What would your recommend for a tuner and DPF and EGR delete kit?


I don't know yet but i got my helper, he's 21 and a ford lover, researching it for me. Apparently the govmnt has clamped down on companies like banks so they no longer offer the dpf delete.


----------



## JD3430

panhandle9400 said:


> That is what burned 2 of my pistons , it never shut off from that ? So they say .
> 
> There is a local shop here that has been doing powerstrokes and the guys I have talked to that had them tune, delete and change exhaust has been getting 20 mpg to 22, plus lots of power.


20-22 MPG? 
Is that with engine shut off, going down hill, unloaded, with a 60MPH tailwind?


----------



## somedevildawg

I've heard the same kinda numbers.....


----------



## snowball

somedevildawg said:


> I've heard the same kinda numbers.....


X2


----------



## 8350HiTech

JD3430 said:


> 20-22 MPG?
> Is that with engine shut off, going down hill, unloaded, with a 60MPH tailwind?


I would imagine that would be highly dependent on your gear ratio. I can't see it happening on C&C rigs, considering most of those aren't geared like pickups.


----------



## Mark13

JD3430 said:


> One thing I really dislike about the 6.7L is the way they de-rate the 450/550 cab/chassis trucks. Its pretty pathetic. They give 400/800 to the pickups and derate the 450/550 to 300/660. Im sorry, but thats retarded.
> 
> One thing about my '08 6.4L I like is it has 350HP, just like the pickups. Torque is only 650 same as pickups.
> Why introduce a new engine and make it 50 LESS horsepower?
> I'm sorry but that's just STUPID !!!


My 6.7 F550 right now is running a factory emissions off file from Ford. With 4.30 gears it still has plenty of power. I have not towed with it yet on this file, previously I was running a Spartan 80hp DPF off tune and it tows great I just didn't like the transmission shifting for running empty. I'll be trying an SCT with tunes from Gearhead here pretty soon and I'll see how that is. I've only remembered to hand calculate out one tank of fuel with it so far and I got 13.6mpg on summer fuel doing a bunch of running around on local roads with a very very small amount of highway driving. On the highway this winter running around unloaded I was seeing 12.6-14mpg estimates based on how far off I know my dash readout is. I'll check another tank of fuel here soon and try and remember to report back on what I'm getting for mpg with the Ford tune in it and what type of driving I did on that tank.



JD3430 said:


> Oh boy, I can see where this thread is headed.
> 
> Hey just a little more on the 6.4L they are a good engine, but the emmissions system ruins it.


The emissions systems are the quickest way to kill a 6.4. Ford says that 2-3 quarts of diesel in the oil per every 5,000mi oil change is within spec. That diesel fuel in the oil thins it out considerably, people wonder why hard parts fail then without proper lubrication. If you want a keep a 6.4 stock (emission systems in place) plan on changing the oil every 3,000mi. I've seen several 200k+ 6.4's that are still stock and problem free but the owner was meticulous about maintenance and over maintaining things. I've also seen plenty of 6.4's under 150k that were not properly maintained that come in needing a lot of work or a reman engine ($15k for the engine from Ford)



JD3430 said:


> My dealer will do this for me. We have no emissions in my state, so no worries unless they decide to have emissions testing. We now have a liberal governor, so I guess any things possible.
> I hear they run awesome without the DPF a system.
> Only downside is they sound louder. I am one of the few who likes a quiet diesel. Keeps the neighbors happy.





HALLSHAY said:


> Ben,
> 
> What would your recommend for a tuner and DPF and EGR delete kit?


Exhaust I would run a Flo Pro delete pipe, it leaves the factory twin tip tail pipe so from a quick walk around the truck looks factory. It's also a cheaper way of going then a full replacement exhaust.

For a tuner I would use a DashDaq with Spartan tunes or an SCT with Gearhead tunes. I'd probably lean toward the SCT with the Gearhead tunes.

For an EGR delete, pm me. A buddy of mine has designed his own kit that is superior to other kits on the market from popular manufacturers. His kits are used by many local shops and certain dealerships that allow for such work to be done and don't insist on every truck being 100% stock and factory.



8350HiTech said:


> I would imagine that would be highly dependent on your gear ratio. I can't see it happening on C&C rigs, considering most of those aren't geared like pickups.


The 6.4 pickups with 3.55 or 3.73 gearing will pull an honest 18+ mpg with the right driving and conditions. I've personally witnesses a friends 2008 F250 crew cab short bed 4x4 with 3.73 gears and 295/60R20 tires get 21.6 mpg hand calculated on a trip from Northern, IL to the UP of Michigan. I've watched the same truck get 18+ mpg consistently on the highway trip after trip after trip. The 21.6mpg was done with a bed full of stuff, 4 people in the cab, speeds between 70 and 85mph while making somewhere around 700hp. Meanwhile in my 06 2500HD duramax with an efi-live economy tune I got 18.5mpg hand calculated while doing 65-70mph on the exact same trip. We left the house at the same time.

He has since swapped to 3.55 gears and runs the same size tire but has increased the power to 925hp+ but I have not been on the same trip with him yet to see what it will get for fuel economy now. I did watch his 6.0 get 18-19mpg on the same trip but on winter fuel driving 75ish the whole way this past winter. 3.73 gears with 275/65R20 tires and a prototype economy tune from Gearhead Performance. Not great but still pretty good for cold temps, winter fuel, and a weeks worth of supplies and a snowmobile in the bed.


----------



## bensbales

My dealer told me the same thing about a quart or two of diesel in the motor oil is normal. So with that in mind i add optilube to every fill up, and i change the oil frequently. I upsets me to see the oil level go up on the stick over the course of a month so i definitely want to get rid of the dpf and erg.


----------



## somedevildawg

That's a good bit of fuel in the oil.....maybe y'all should do what a good personal friend of mine did when he had his 97 7.3..... after changing oil, he would promptly pour the 4 gallons of used oil into the fuel tank


----------



## snowball

somedevildawg said:


> That's a good bit of fuel in the oil.....maybe y'all should do what a good personal friend of mine did when he had his 97 7.3..... after changing oil, he would promptly pour the 4 gallons of used oil into the fuel tank


For real ? Devildawg ??? I would think that would destroy the injectors..I knew the 7.3 were tough but that tough ?


----------



## somedevildawg

He did it every oil change......also did it in his 00, unfortunately a semi truck ran over him while mobiling down a 4 way highway on his Case 580 backhoe......he said he did it on his tractors as well, although I never witnessed it......he had made a bunch of money in life drilling water wells. Don't thnk the guy was ever charged in his death, maybe but not sure.....


----------



## Orchard6

bensbales said:


> Hey your talking my language, what did he get for a tuner?


Spartan. Not sure what model or tunes are on it. Just running around the farm his mileage jumped from 12-13 mpgs to 17-18 mpgs.


----------



## panhandle9400

JD3430 said:


> 20-22 MPG?
> Is that with engine shut off, going down hill, unloaded, with a 60MPH tailwind?


I am getting 14 to 15 right now just stock , heavy duty 3/4 and 1 ton 4x4 crewcabs, the guys I know who have done them , I doubt they have any reason to LIE to me.


----------



## panhandle9400

8350HiTech said:


> I would imagine that would be highly dependent on your gear ratio. I can't see it happening on C&C rigs, considering most of those aren't geared like pickups.


 3.55 and 3.73 gears , I do have a couple with 4.10 rears


----------



## circlehfarms

I have an '08 f450. I bought it used with only 20k miles on it. It was the biggest POS. When I first got it. It was fine for a week then it threw a different code every couple of days. And finally stayed in regen all the time. I took it to the dealer(it was under warrenty) they put a new dpf on it and a couple sensors and off I went. It ran good for a few months then started the same crap. So I ordered a dpf delete pipe and tuner. Since then no worries. It runs great. I went from 7-9 mpgs to 12-15 over nite. Truck has 4.88 gears and will pull anything. I'm pretty rough on a truck as I pull 20k lbs+ on a daily basis. I now have 150k miles on the truck and I love it but pucker when I see posts like this... Deleting emissions bs on a 6.4 is crucial.


----------



## snowball

circlehfarms said:


> I have an '08 f450. I bought it used with only 20k miles on it. It was the biggest POS. When I first got it. It was fine for a week then it threw a different code every couple of days. And finally stayed in regen all the time. I took it to the dealer(it was under warrenty) they put a new dpf on it and a couple sensors and off I went. It ran good for a few months then started the same crap. So I ordered a dpf delete pipe and tuner. Since then no worries. It runs great. I went from 7-9 mpgs to 12-15 over nite. Truck has 4.88 gears and will pull anything. I'm pretty rough on a truck as I pull 20k lbs+ on a daily basis. I now have 150k miles on the truck and I love it but pucker when I see posts like this... Deleting emissions bs on a 6.4 is crucial.


I think when I start deleting the emissions. I will just delete everything in between the front and rear license plates.. hoping I can find someone will to take the POS on trade..I want somebody else to share in the ford tough experience.. IDK if everybody else in the US gets the opportunity to see the ford truck adds with Aaron Rogers driving around in 1 or if that is just a Cheddarland experience but they both fit each other well both are trouble..


----------



## JD3430

circlehfarms said:


> I have an '08 f450. I bought it used with only 20k miles on it. It was the biggest POS. When I first got it. It was fine for a week then it threw a different code every couple of days. And finally stayed in regen all the time. I took it to the dealer(it was under warrenty) they put a new dpf on it and a couple sensors and off I went. It ran good for a few months then started the same crap. So I ordered a dpf delete pipe and tuner. Since then no worries. It runs great. I went from 7-9 mpgs to 12-15 over nite. Truck has 4.88 gears and will pull anything. I'm pretty rough on a truck as I pull 20k lbs+ on a daily basis. I now have 150k miles on the truck and I love it but pucker when I see posts like this... Deleting emissions bs on a 6.4 is crucial.


Im hearing that everywhere. I just wonder with almost 100K miles, am I at the point of no return?


----------



## somedevildawg

Sno, you guys are a legend in your own minds lol.....no we don't get the opportunity to see Aaron Rogers drive a ford truck....but I'm bettin you don't see UGA head coach driving a ford truck either 
But we will take Aaron as our QB for the *****.....


----------



## snowball

somedevildawg said:


> Sno, you guys are a legend in your own minds lol.....no we don't get the opportunity to see Aaron Rogers drive a ford truck....but I'm bettin you don't see UGA head coach driving a ford truck either
> But we will take Aaron as our QB for the *****.....


I would love to send him to ya but his ford truck would crap out before he got there and then you would be mad at me..


----------



## Colby

snowball said:


> I would love to send him to ya but his ford truck would crap out before he got there and then you would be mad at me..


Not if its a 6.7!


----------



## somedevildawg

Lol, Colby is right, I'm sure he's a drivin a 6.7, probably a 2015 loaded DRW painted green with yellow wheels, win/win


----------



## Bonfire

somedevildawg said:


> Lol, Colby is right, I'm sure he's a drivin a 6.7, probably a 2015 loaded DRW painted green with yellow wheels, win/win


He must be talking about a Cummins 6.7!!!


----------



## deadmoose

somedevildawg said:


> Sno, you guys are a legend in your own minds lol.....no we don't get the opportunity to see Aaron Rogers drive a ford truck....but I'm bettin you don't see UGA head coach driving a ford truck either
> 
> But we will take Aaron as our QB for the *****.....


*****?


----------



## somedevildawg

Lol.....Falcons, affectionately known for obvious reasons.....


----------



## somedevildawg

Bonfire said:


> He must be talking about a Cummins 6.7!!!


No dodge isn't available with the green and yellow paint scheme, mother deere only let the Ford build the JD version, anything else was just a compromise . Thnk mahindra has a deal workin with Dodge


----------



## Mark13

JD3430 said:


> Im hearing that everywhere. I just wonder with almost 100K miles, am I at the point of no return?


As long as your maintenance has been good on it I'd keep the truck and tune/delete it and keep running it. It seems most of the problem arise after 125kmi or trucks with high idle hours compared to miles.

Flo Pro exhaust, SCT tuner with Gearhead tunes, and an EGR Delete. Enjoy the increase in power, the increase in fuel mileage, and the increased life span of your truck.


----------



## JD3430

Mark13 said:


> As long as your maintenance has been good on it I'd keep the truck and tune/delete it and keep running it. It seems most of the problem arise after 125kmi or trucks with high idle hours compared to miles.
> 
> Flo Pro exhaust, SCT tuner with Gearhead tunes, and an EGR Delete. Enjoy the increase in power, the increase in fuel mileage, and the increased life span of your truck.


"High idle hours"

Glad you brought that up. High idle hours are death to 6.4's. Death to most all diesels for that matter. 
I never leave mine idle.


----------



## Tx Jim

I thought a lot of diesel powered pickup drivers like to pull up to a convenience store to get fuel or a Coke/DP/Gatorade and leave their noisy diesel engine rattling especially the early models that have had their mufflers removed.


----------



## somedevildawg

I never cut mine off at the convenience store........starters are expensive and there is a finite number of times the starter is going to turn, hence the reason I leave it idling......never for long periods of time but I'm not going to switch it off only to come back in 2 min and spin it again.....


----------



## snowball

somedevildawg said:


> No dodge isn't available with the green and yellow paint scheme, mother deere only let the Ford build the JD version, anything else was just a compromise . Thnk mahindra has a deal workin with Dodge


Dawg You disappoint me  the Cheesehead's Green Bay Slacker's color scheme is Green and (Gold ) not's Deere's baby crap yellow.. I've got to correct TxJim's post they stop in for Mt. Dew.. most of them your right cut the mufflers off , but they cut 2-6" holes in the bed and stuffed a couple of chrome pipes in them and put the big mud flaps on the back with the naked chrome ladies on them..


----------



## somedevildawg

snowball said:


> Dawg You disappoint me  the Cheesehead's Green Bay Slacker's color scheme is Green and (Gold ) not's Deere's baby crap yellow.. I've got to correct TxJim's post they stop in for Mt. Dew.. most of them your right cut the mufflers off , but they cut 2-6" holes in the bed and stuffed a couple of chrome pipes in them and put the big mud flaps on the back with the naked chrome ladies on them..


You must be pullin our leg as to where your from, I'm bettn you live right down the road a piece.....


----------



## ANewman

somedevildawg said:


> I never cut mine off at the convenience store........starters are expensive and there is a finite number of times the starter is going to turn, hence the reason I leave it idling......never for long periods of time but I'm not going to switch it off only to come back in 2 min and spin it again.....


I got a little chuckle outta this comment. An older feller I know doesn't leave his equipment idling for any length of time because "ya know,there's only a certain amount of revolutions in a engine. I try to save all of em I can. " He also doesn't run implements at full pto speed unless absolutely necessary


----------



## snowball

somedevildawg said:


> You must be pullin our leg as to where your from, I'm bettn you live right down the road a piece.....


I'am worried about hijacking the thread... I'am way way closer to Ia &Il. than the Slacker's home town of Green Bay.. Ia. no pro football, grew up going to Solider's field Platteville Wi is just right down the Rd. which is when the summer camp for Da BEARS was untill a few yrs ago.. Mike Dikita and George Straight both drive Chevy Pickups.. they are both hero's in my book GO BEARS .. If I see Roger's in his Recycled Bush lite beer can ford.. I'll send him your way devildawg  LOL Don't forget my peaches Dawg


----------



## JD3430

Leaving a modern diesel idle for more than a few minutes is not good. Fuel will get by the rings after the Pistons cool off. You'll be adding fuel to your oil crankcase. 
Even the owners manuals discourage excess idle.


----------



## somedevildawg

Guess it depends on what excessive is......


----------



## snowball

I just got the POS back today .. the ford dealer had to clear the codes this time because the mechanic I have never see this code before... the just of it ..truck had 4 error codes 2 for fuel pressure problems and 2 for the emissions.The Flipping ford garage charged me 90. per code to reset ..then told me the injection pump was going to crap out and most likely other issues emissions will show up because the exhaust filter was getting plugged 114457. miles


----------



## deadmoose

Sounds like you need a $15 code reader. Just keep resetting the codes. Til you get rid of it.


----------



## luke strawwalker

Tx Jim said:


> I thought a lot of diesel powered pickup drivers like to pull up to a convenience store to get fuel or a Coke/DP/Gatorade and leave their noisy diesel engine rattling especially the early models that have had their mufflers removed.


Some places were writing tickets for doing that... too easy to steal and then the cops and insurance has to deal with it.

Honestly I think they SHOULD write tickets for that... If you don't want to shut your truck off, then don't drive it... take a Honda to the mini-mart... LOL

Later! OL JR


----------



## snowball

when you own a ford you learn not to shut off the POS when making a quick stop.. there is a good chance the junk wagon won't start again.. beside a car thief is way to smart to want to seal a ford.. He knows it would break down before he got to the chop shop


----------



## somedevildawg

So now we need to have laws to penalize those people who choose not to shut off their vehicles when entering the jiffy store? Really.......


----------



## somedevildawg

snowball said:


> when you own a ford you learn not to shut off the POS when making a quick stop.. there is a good chance the junk wagon won't start again.. beside a car thief is way to smart to want to seal a ford.. He knows it would break down before he got to the chop shop


NO PEACHES FOR YOU!!!!!


----------



## deadmoose

Snowball you crack me up.


----------



## Bonfire

Snowball's gonna play hell when Secret Santa time rolls around!


----------



## snowball

somedevildawg said:


> So now we need to have laws to penalize those people who choose not to shut off their vehicles when entering the jiffy store? Really.......


X2 So what about the liberals with the electric cars ?? are they suppose to jerk the battery out when they run in for their sparkling water ??


----------



## snowball

Bonfire said:


> Snowball's gonna play hell when Secret Santa time rolls around!


If Uncle Gene would get them peaches to ya for some shine.. well I'll be in the holiday spirit so deep it won't matter what Santa drops under my tree :huh:


----------



## somedevildawg

Bonfire said:


> Snowball's gonna play hell when Secret Santa time rolls around!


Ima make sure to get him and buy him a damn gummit motors.....tired of hearing it, maybe then he'll sit back and enjoy the fruits of his labor(and mine, yours, your kids, their kids, grandparents......) 

Run the damn thing off a bridge.....just jump out before it careens off, would hate to miss your posts


----------



## FarmerCline

snowball said:


> Dawg You disappoint me  the Cheesehead's Green Bay Slacker's color scheme is Green and (Gold ) not's Deere's baby crap yellow.. I've got to correct TxJim's post they stop in for Mt. Dew.. most of them your right cut the mufflers off , but they cut 2-6" holes in the bed and stuffed a couple of chrome pipes in them and put the big mud flaps on the back with the naked chrome ladies on them..


 Don't forget you need a ladder to climb up into the truck it is so high off the ground.....then when they pull out of the gas station they burn a gallon of fuel just getting it on the highway.


----------



## luke strawwalker

somedevildawg said:


> So now we need to have laws to penalize those people who choose not to shut off their vehicles when entering the jiffy store? Really.......


It's already on the books in a lot of places... some places they were even writing tickets for getting out of a vehicle that was turned off, and NOT LOCKING THE DOORS.

Most places have laws to that effect on the books (not leaving an idling vehicle unattended) but some *choose* to enforce it, some don't.

Personally, I *would* write a ticket for it, were I still a cop... besides the risk it presents of being stolen, or having kids jump in and take off on a "joyride" or whatever, there's the risk of the thing jumping into gear (or someone throwing it into gear) and running off, and it running over someone or killing someone. I've seen guys leave dogs or kids in the running truck (and car sometimes, but diesel trucks seem to be the biggest offenders) which presents a BIG risk of something bad happening... getting knocked into gear accidentally or whatever. With these modern trucks proclivity to start shooting flames out the tailpipe at random when they're running and go into "clean up" mode or whatever, there's a risk of that too... someone walks by or parks next to them and it goes into "flamethrower mode" and someone's gonna be on their way to the hospital or there's the possibility of it igniting or burning the vehicle next to it...

So yeah... again, if you don't want to shut it off at the store, then DON'T FRIGGIN DRIVE THE THING TO THE STORE.

I guarantee you one thing... some joker left his diesel running and something happened like that because of it, I'd be owning every thing he ever had before I was done suing him...

Think about that one awhile...

Later! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker

snowball said:


> X2 So what about the liberals with the electric cars ?? are they suppose to jerk the battery out when they run in for their sparkling water ??


If it's got a key, it's supposed to be turned OFF and in your hand before you leave the vehicle...

That's the law in most places...

Also, insurance CAN refuse to pay for a vehicle stolen because you left it running somewhere.... that's already been done in a few places...

Later! OL JR


----------



## FarmerCline

C'mon Luke.....the last thing we need are more damn laws. I almost never lock the doors on any of my vehicles......the key is probably rusted in the ignition it's been so long since I took it out......I figure if someone wants something bad enough a locked door isn't going to stop them. When I run into a store if I'm only going to be a minute or two I will leave the engine running......be it a car, truck, van, or tractor.....if I'm going to longer than a couple minutes I will shut the engine off.


----------



## Tx Jim

somedevildawg said:


> So now we need to have laws to penalize those people who choose not to shut off their vehicles when entering the jiffy store? Really.......


Some cities already have ordinances that makes it illegal to leave keys in the ign switch in unattended vehicles.


----------



## somedevildawg

Luke i think you might have a bit of a liberal streak in you.......that's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. But you go ahead, as for me I'll continue to allow my A/C to keep my vehicle cool and comfy while I'm getting my pop (you yankees like that eh  ) from the store......maybe it's a good idea you decided on driving a bus instead of being a cop......that's the kind of attitude that most in the field have, regulate them with laws, they don't know what's best for them but I do, and I've got the gun and badge to prove it......


----------



## snowball

somedevildawg said:


> Ima make sure to get him and buy him a damn gummit motors.....tired of hearing it, maybe then he'll sit back and enjoy the fruits of his labor(and mine, yours, your kids, their kids, grandparents......)
> 
> Run the damn thing off a bridge.....just jump out before it careens off, would hate to miss your posts


Well if Teddy Kennedy was still alive .. I would ask him how to take the midnight drive on the bridge with the ford.. He he knonew to to do it and walk away unhurt and still popular


----------



## somedevildawg

Tx Jim said:


> Some cities already have ordinances that makes it illegal to leave keys in the ign switch in unattended vehicles.





Tx Jim said:


> Some cities already have ordinances that makes it illegal to leave keys in the ign switch in unattended vehicles.


I can see high crime areas having an ordinance like that but I doubt it is enforced unless something happens......it was probably lobbied for by the insurance companies and they have a clause stating that if the vehicle was stolen and the keys were in it, they are not responsible.


----------



## somedevildawg

snowball said:


> Well if Teddy Kennedy was still alive .. I would ask him how to take the midnight drive on the bridge with the ford.. He he knonew to to do it and walk away unhurt and still popular


Now that's funny.....what a piece of work that cat was.


----------



## snowball

FarmerCline said:


> C'mon Luke.....the last thing we need are more damn laws. I almost never lock the doors on any of my vehicles......the key is probably rusted in the ignition it's been so long since I took it out......I figure if someone wants something bad enough a locked door isn't going to stop them. When I run into a store if I'm only going to be a minute or two I will leave the engine running......be it a car, truck, van, or tractor.....if I'm going to longer than a couple minutes I will shut the engine off.


X2 that's the farm truck.... my found on the road dead truck.. the key has spent more time in the service mans key rack than in the ignition..and anybody that want to steal either one is welcome to.. that Chevy has e diff. types of tires and a bale bed every corner has a dent or ding there is a trick to just starting it the cad corners are rusted out the seats are ripped and smells like a feed lot and the radio is stuck on a station from station 300 miles away.. the POS ford looks like new and I handed the keys to a gang banger the other day sell meth in front of the gas station.. I said "HERE IT"S YOURS " He replied ( Screw you hom's man I ain't ride'n though the hood it a ford " What's up with that ?..sid's tha Bucket of S'''be brok dun before I got back to the crib..and I an't taking no cap in my @ss over that thgn..when the PoPo find'n this hom boy...) then he went on to say( watch yo on homs must be some bad @.. s.. to be drive a turd diesel ) Once again my ugly women theory pervails


----------



## somedevildawg

snowball said:


> X2 that's the farm truck.... my found on the road dead truck.. the key has spent more time in the service mans key rack than in the ignition..and every that want to steal either one is welcome to.. that Chevy has e diff. types of tires and a bale bed every corner has a dent or ding there is a trick to just starting it the cad corners are rusted out the seats are ripped and smells like a feed lot and the radio is stuck on a station from station 300 miles away.. the POS ford looks like new and I handed the keys to a gang banger the other day sell meth in front of the gas station.. I said "HERE IT"S YOURS " He replied ( Screw you hom's man I ain't ride'n though the hood it a ford " What's up with that ?..sid's tha Bucket of S'''be brok dun before I got back to the crib..and I an't taking no cap in my @ss over that thgn..when the PoPo find'n this hom boy...) then he went on to say( watch yo on homs must be some bad @.. s.. to be drive a turd diesel ) Once again my ugly women theory pervails


Please......gettin a little carried away are we Sno.....btw your Ebonics suffers tremendously. As for women, Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, much more than skin deep.....


----------



## snowball

somedevildawg said:


> Luke i think you might have a bit of a liberal streak in you.......that's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. But you go ahead, as for me I'll continue to allow my A/C to keep my vehicle cool and comfy while I'm getting my pop (you yankees like that eh  ) from the store......maybe it's a good idea you decided on driving a bus instead of being a cop......that's the kind of attitude that most in the field have, regulate them with laws, they don't know what's best for them but I do, and I've got the gun and badge to prove it......


Luke you kinda remind me of a Il state boy the lived in the 1 horse town I grew up in 1 little 2 pump gas station with a mom & pop owner, had a cafe every morning most all the farmers would gather to drink bad coffee and tell lies. The Trooper also. this he shows up on his days off or before shift start... I spring morning I stop in have coffee and waiting for the elevator to open for a load of fertilizer this is 35 yrs ago every farmer had a pickup with a 110 gal fuel tank in the back me too.. he gets up walks out and starts writing tickets for no safety placards couple days go by he stops in again this time every body me included with a after market rear bumper namely a DMI gets a ticket again.. few more days he pulls up the owner tells him no more tickets in the packing lot.. OK he says pretty much 1 road in and 1 road out of town.. he stands across the road and waits for the elevator to open , every farmer that has a cart hooked to their pick loaded with fertilizer including the elevator's trucks gets tickets for improper plates. me again WTF kinda guy is that.??? it would have been way cheaper to wait all day and pay the whore house delivery rate the elevator charged I had 300. worth of tickets back then that was 2 truck payments.. Smokey bear wasn't allowed in the cafe after that week.. I heard he moved... (Texas maybe ) probably patrol's the the convenience stores packing lots.. LOL don't be madd Luke


----------



## snowball

somedevildawg said:


> Please......gettin a little carried away are we Sno.....btw your Ebonics suffers tremendously. As for women, Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, much more than skin deep.....


I can't talk the talk but your beauty beholder deal well I offer this 09 250 to ya cause the ugly goes all the way to the bone on this gal


----------



## luke strawwalker

FarmerCline said:


> C'mon Luke.....the last thing we need are more damn laws. I almost never lock the doors on any of my vehicles......the key is probably rusted in the ignition it's been so long since I took it out......I figure if someone wants something bad enough a locked door isn't going to stop them. When I run into a store if I'm only going to be a minute or two I will leave the engine running......be it a car, truck, van, or tractor.....if I'm going to longer than a couple minutes I will shut the engine off.


Agree we don't need MORE laws, but like I said, this law is already on the books in a lot of places...

Look, I know a lot of people do it... heck sometimes *I* do it, on the farm, but it's STILL a risk.

Grandpa knew a guy who did the same thing... he would leave the truck running to get out and open the gate... until one day the dog knocked the truck in gear while he was out... the truck ran over him and stopped, trapping him under the muffler-- he was burned to death.

It's really not a safe thing to do, and it CAN be ticketed in certain locales... it's not just OUR OWN safety that is at risk, either... like I said, if the diesel went into "cleaning mode" or whatever and started shooting flames out as someone walked by or caught another vehicle or something on fire, or if it jumped into gear or something and ran into the building or pinned someone against the building as they were walking by, it would be a VERY bad day... and for what?? Something that has just become a BAD HABIT??

That's all I'm saying...

Later! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker

somedevildawg said:


> Luke i think you might have a bit of a liberal streak in you.......that's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. But you go ahead, as for me I'll continue to allow my A/C to keep my vehicle cool and comfy while I'm getting my pop (you yankees like that eh  ) from the store......maybe it's a good idea you decided on driving a bus instead of being a cop......that's the kind of attitude that most in the field have, regulate them with laws, they don't know what's best for them but I do, and I've got the gun and badge to prove it......


Okay...

Hopefully nothing bad will ever happen, but if and when it does, I hope you'll accept your responsibility and culpability and won't whine and complain about getting sued til you're in the poorhouse and losing everything you have, and I hope you can live with yourself knowing that your "bad habit" cost someone else their life, property, or crippled them.

Not a liberal, but not just completely selfish either. We're not gonna convince each other, so be it... perhaps you'll stop in the wrong town some day doing that and then you can try to convince the judge... or your insurance company when you come out with your cold soda and see that you have a long walk ahead of you, because *someone else* is enjoying your nice air conditioned pickup...

BTW, if you'd bother reading a little bit, you'd see that I'm a Texan, not some Yankee... but I guess you're too busy namecalling because someone said something you disagree with and you have no solid rebuttal...

Later! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker

somedevildawg said:


> I can see high crime areas having an ordinance like that but I doubt it is enforced unless something happens......it was probably lobbied for by the insurance companies and they have a clause stating that if the vehicle was stolen and the keys were in it, they are not responsible.


Doubt all you want, but the simple fact is, TX Jim and I are right... it IS a law in MANY places (though enforcement is highly variable-- some do, some don't) and insurance companies CAN refuse to pay for vehicles stolen because the keys were left in them.

It's not just "high crime areas"... Later! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker

snowball said:


> X2 that's the farm truck.... my found on the road dead truck.. the key has spent more time in the service mans key rack than in the ignition..and anybody that want to steal either one is welcome to.. that Chevy has e diff. types of tires and a bale bed every corner has a dent or ding there is a trick to just starting it the cad corners are rusted out the seats are ripped and smells like a feed lot and the radio is stuck on a station from station 300 miles away.. the POS ford looks like new and I handed the keys to a gang banger the other day sell meth in front of the gas station.. I said "HERE IT"S YOURS " He replied ( Screw you hom's man I ain't ride'n though the hood it a ford " What's up with that ?..sid's tha Bucket of S'''be brok dun before I got back to the crib..and I an't taking no cap in my @ss over that thgn..when the PoPo find'n this hom boy...) then he went on to say( watch yo on homs must be some bad @.. s.. to be drive a turd diesel ) Once again my ugly women theory pervails


Being my FORD is broke down and over at the farm shop waiting til I have time and parts to fix it, I tend to agree...

Honestly, they just don't build them like they used to...

Dunno what my next truck will be... likely won't be Ford...

Problem is the modern stuff is SO complicated with all the computers and excess pollution garbage on it, that even the DEALERSHIPS can't fix them... sometimes you're just better off cutting your losses and ditching it, trading it off on whatever you can afford and hope you have better luck next time...

Later! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker

somedevildawg said:


> Please......gettin a little carried away are we Sno.....btw your Ebonics suffers tremendously. As for women, Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, much more than skin deep.....


Finally something I can agree with... LOL

Have a good one! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker

snowball said:


> Luke you kinda remind me of a Il state boy the lived in the 1 horse town I grew up in 1 little 2 pump gas station with a mom & pop owner, had a cafe every morning most all the farmers would gather to drink bad coffee and tell lies. The Trooper also. this he shows up on his days off or before shift start... I spring morning I stop in have coffee and waiting for the elevator to open for a load of fertilizer this is 35 yrs ago every farmer had a pickup with a 110 gal fuel tank in the back me too.. he gets up walks out and starts writing tickets for no safety placards couple days go by he stops in again this time every body me included with a after market rear bumper namely a DMI gets a ticket again.. few more days he pulls up the owner tells him no more tickets in the packing lot.. OK he says pretty much 1 road in and 1 road out of town.. he stands across the road and waits for the elevator to open , every farmer that has a cart hooked to their pick loaded with fertilizer including the elevator's trucks gets tickets for improper plates. me again WTF kinda guy is that.??? it would have been way cheaper to wait all day and pay the whore house delivery rate the elevator charged I had 300. worth of tickets back then that was 2 truck payments.. Smokey bear wasn't allowed in the cafe after that week.. I heard he moved... (Texas maybe ) probably patrol's the the convenience stores packing lots.. LOL don't be madd Luke


I see your point... and I agree... I've gone a couple rounds with little baby "Dudley Doo-Rights" right out of the academy that think they've saved democracy by writing me a ticket for no farm plate on a little trailer I have... DESPITE THE FACT that Tx law does NOT REQUIRE farm trailers less than 4,000 lbs capacity to be licensed AT ALL... I even printed out the law and kept it in my wallet, straight from the DPS website explaining licensing requirements for farm trailers, and the little sh!t STILL refused to look at it and told me to "convince the judge, not that it'll do you any good". Got nipped by one little fart in town; printed the law off and took it to the old bank (now municipal court) and handed it to the judge through the drawer behind the bulletproof glass along with the ticket and explained the situation-- she looked at it, handed it to her clerk, and told her to "run a copy of that and put it in his box, and dismiss the ticket". Still a PITA to go have to deal with...

Year later same thing, only this time 10 pm when I was still 30 miles from home on a 100 mile drive back from Shiner after working all day... another little newbie fresh from the academy, all attitude and no brains... SSDD... took it to the judge (next county over this time) and the clerk demanded that I get a statement from the clerks office in my county on their letterhead saying the trailer had been "inspected and found not to need plates". I calmly explained "that's not what the law says!" and she said, "well, I know, but EVERYTHING is supposed to have plates nowdays... the officers want to see a plate on everything, and if they see a trailer or something without a plate, they're going to stop you..." Again, I said, "Well, they SHOULDN'T be-- because THE LAW says it doesn't HAVE to have plates! READ THE LAW, ITS RIGHT HERE!" She explained her husband had been through the same thing, and they decided to just bite the bullet and buy farm plates rather than "fight the system".

That's what REALLY pisses me off about "the system" and "the gubmint"... the "law" isn't what the law book says anymore-- it's whatever some idiot THINKS it says or WANTS it to say! That's not law and order, or justice, it's the first step on the road to TYRANNY... (the law is whatever we want it to be, the constitution is a "living document", and all this other sort of rubbish).

I finally got a plate just to shut them up and be left alone, but it's still THE PRINCIPLE OF THE THING... just proves what I generally think about the gubmint...

Agree that's a pretty CS way of doing things as far as that trooper you mentioned... at least he could have the guts to go patrol and make his stops...

Later! OL JR


----------



## FarmerCline

luke strawwalker said:


> Agree we don't need MORE laws, but like I said, this law is already on the books in a lot of places...
> 
> Look, I know a lot of people do it... heck sometimes *I* do it, on the farm, but it's STILL a risk.
> 
> Grandpa knew a guy who did the same thing... he would leave the truck running to get out and open the gate... until one day the dog knocked the truck in gear while he was out... the truck ran over him and stopped, trapping him under the muffler-- he was burned to death.
> 
> It's really not a safe thing to do, and it CAN be ticketed in certain locales... it's not just OUR OWN safety that is at risk, either... like I said, if the diesel went into "cleaning mode" or whatever and started shooting flames out as someone walked by or caught another vehicle or something on fire, or if it jumped into gear or something and ran into the building or pinned someone against the building as they were walking by, it would be a VERY bad day... and for what?? Something that has just become a BAD HABIT??
> 
> That's all I'm saying...
> 
> Later! OL JR


 If that is indeed a law it needs to be done away with......downright stupid. If we went through life worrying about all the small chance of happening accidents that could happen we would never do anything. I don't know anyone in their right mind that would shut a vechcle off to jump out and open a gate only to restart seconds later......could something potentially go wrong.....sure but what's the chances......that goes back to you just can't worry about everything that could potentially go wrong because you would never do anything. I suppose that you think that over width farm equipment shouldn't be driven down the road either because heaven forbid that could lead to an accident with someone getting hurt.....and probably more likely to happen than a parked running vehicle running over someone or "shooting out flames" and burning them.

I'm sure glad you aren't an officer.....you would be one of these that would enforce every rule to the detail and be real sticklers about stuff......the ones that shouldn't be officers and give other officers a bad reputation. I think it's pretty sad to think that you would try to sue someone for everything they had because of a fluke accident that happened......that sue happy mindset is what is wrong with so many people today.


----------



## somedevildawg

luke strawwalker said:


> Okay...
> 
> Hopefully nothing bad will ever happen, but if and when it does, I hope you'll accept your responsibility and culpability and won't whine and complain about getting sued til you're in the poorhouse and losing everything you have, and I hope you can live with yourself knowing that your "bad habit" cost someone else their life, property, or crippled them.
> 
> Not a liberal, but not just completely selfish either. We're not gonna convince each other, so be it... perhaps you'll stop in the wrong town some day doing that and then you can try to convince the judge... or your insurance company when you come out with your cold soda and see that you have a long walk ahead of you, because *someone else* is enjoying your nice air conditioned pickup...
> 
> BTW, if you'd bother reading a little bit, you'd see that I'm a Texan, not some Yankee... but I guess you're too busy namecalling because someone said something you disagree with and you have no solid rebuttal...
> 
> Later! OL JR


Wow....now that's funny, no problem with reading a little bit, but it may be a lengthy read in your case, LOL
For the record I didn't call you a Yankee and I don't consider it name calling, if I was a Yankee I'd be a damn proud Yankee, no disrespect ever intended.....
In the meantime I'll continue my "bad habit".....here's hoping my truck doesn't turn into a rocket and jump outta gear . No rebuttal needed


----------



## snowball

FarmerCline said:


> If we went through life worrying about all the small chance of happening accidents that could happen
> 
> I'm sure glad you aren't an officer.....you would be one of these that would enforce every rule to the detail and be real sticklers about stuff......the ones that shouldn't be officers and give other officers a bad reputation. I think it's pretty sad to think that you would try to sue someone for everything they had because of a fluke accident that happened......that sue happy mindset is what is wrong with so many people today.


OUCH FC...All though I"am firm believer in fate, I'am dam sure not going to shut a truck off to open a gate.. had a friend get drug to death by a moco , they think he was changing a blade and he had his dog in the tractor JD 8100 they figure the dog knocked the tractor in gear bad deal but it was fate.. to many what if's today we would all still be speaking Spanish living in Spain because the queen told Chris Columbus it's do dangerous you will sail off the edge.. you can't go


----------



## somedevildawg

FarmerCline said:


> C'mon Luke.....the last thing we need are more damn laws. I almost never lock the doors on any of my vehicles......the key is probably rusted in the ignition it's been so long since I took it out......I figure if someone wants something bad enough a locked door isn't going to stop them. When I run into a store if I'm only going to be a minute or two I will leave the engine running......be it a car, truck, van, or tractor.....if I'm going to longer than a couple minutes I will shut the engine off.


There is the law and the "spirit" of the law......a lot of police have a problem with that concept.


----------



## Gearclash

Can confirm there are anti idling laws on the books. Mostly an emissions thing I believe. Haven't run into them here. I have a splitter keychain so I can leave my diesel run but have the doors locked. Not a fan of prolonged idling just for fun though.


----------



## FarmerCline

snowball said:


> OUCH FC...All though I"am firm believer in fate, I'am dam sure not going to shut a truck off to open a gate.. had a friend get drug to death by a moco , they think he was changing a blade and he had his dog in the tractor JD 8100 they figure the dog knocked the tractor in gear bad deal but it was fate.. to many what if's today we would all still be speaking Spanish living in Spain because the queen told Chris Columbus it's do dangerous you will sail off the edge.. you can't go


 That is exactly what I meant......no way would I shut off the truck to open a gate either. Luke was the one saying to shut off the truck even when just jumping out to open a gate.


----------



## deadmoose

Let it go.


----------



## snowball

FarmerCline said:


> That is exactly what I meant......no way would I shut off the truck to open a gate either. Luke was the one saying to shut off the truck even when just jumping out to open a gate.





FarmerCline said:


> That is exactly what I meant......no way would I shut off the truck to open a gate either. Luke was the one saying to shut off the truck even when just jumping out to open a gate.


I know it wasn't you FC .. But Luke is cool IF I ever had to get a ticket I would hope it would be from Luke or somebody with his out look Because we have to have law enforcement otherwise this country would be even more screwed up than it is already...I think he would weigh the situation and treat you fair. He was just saying what happened to some one that his grandpa knew.. Me I'am the type of Dumb @,, that will stick a fork in a toaster with out unpluging it


----------



## JD3430

"Yankee"? 
We're farmers here. Let's not split up into factions. This is a minor disagreement, not a big one.
The idling issue is both a car theft and emissions issue. The car theft issue is pretty much overlooked. The emission issue is what's HOT right now. I notice anywhere where children play, I'm seeing "no idling of diesel vehicles" signs (since the medical field has proved long term exposure to diesel exhaust causes cancer).

I used to be into diesel hot rodding. I'm completely uninterested now, kind of I remember one day accelerating pretty hard and had a carfull of kids behind me in a convertible. I felt bad about the exhaust they had to inhale. From that moment on, I lost interest. I breathe in enough diesel exhaust around tractors & equipment. Don't need anymore.


----------



## somedevildawg

That's funny, I spoke with a man today that spent his entire life from age 8-70 in tobacco fields and houses, new medical evidence is pointing to safer handling of tobacco because of long term exposure to carcinogens.....this man was at least 85 maybe a bit older....if you ain't never been in a tobacco field you just can't understand.

And let me ask you this, is it ok to run a vehicle for idle around kids if its a gas burner? Common sense should prevail, Believe it or not, i don't need the gummit telling me when it's ok to idle my truck......

Nobody was splitting into factions JD, perhaps you need to reread.....I simply used the word "pop" for our commonly used "coke" term while acknowledging to my Yankee friends that I know what "pop" is......


----------



## snowball

somedevildawg said:


> ..
> 
> Nobody was splitting into factions JD, perhaps you need to reread.....I simply used the word "pop" for our commonly used "coke" term while acknowledging to my Yankee friends that I know what "pop" is......


devildawg.. not wanting trouble , but in your area is it called soda ? or coke ? or pop ? growing up in the midwest it was pop but I don't like that word so I call it soda, I have heard people call it soda pop. Pop sound's stupid to me... just like the argument I have with the wife the evening meal I call Dinner.. she calls it supper , she calls the noon meal dinner I call it lunch


----------



## somedevildawg

snowball said:


> devildawg.. not wanting trouble , but in your area is it called soda ? or coke ? or pop ? growing up in the midwest it was pop but I don't like that word so I call it soda, I have heard people call it soda pop. Pop sound's stupid to me... just like the argument I have with the wife the evening meal I call Dinner.. she calls it supper , she calls the noon meal dinner I call it lunch


Funny stuff, why do you say not wanting trouble? I never want trouble, however it sometimes finds me.....I think we had this discussion a few years ago.....down here a coke is a coke is a coke, but beings I spent some time up north of the MD line, I realize that "pop" is a northern thing exclusively....soda is somewhat more widespread but still a bit foreign for me.
Bout the only thing we specify different is diet coke (course that could be diet Pepsi/diet rite/tab/etc.  )


----------



## somedevildawg

I'm with ya on lunch, supper and dinner are interchangeable for us......
I wonder how that 6.4 is working out for NDVA.......bout forgot what this thread was all about......


----------



## JD3430

somedevildawg said:


> Funny stuff, why do you say not wanting trouble? I never want trouble, however it sometimes finds me.....I think we had this discussion a few years ago.....down here a coke is a coke is a coke, but beings I spent some time up north of the MD line, I realize that "pop" is a northern thing exclusively....soda is somewhat more widespread but still a bit foreign for me.
> Bout the only thing we specify different is diet coke (course that could be diet Pepsi/diet rite/tab/etc.  )


Nobody calls it "pop" in MY part of the Yankee north.
If you request a SODA, you state the brand you want (Coke, Sprite, Mountain Dew, etc)
"Pop" was my dads name. "Pop pop" was my grand dads name.
I always thought some northerners found Yankee was a bit derogatory. It kind of reminds me of a divided north/south country where Yankees and rebels fought in the civil war. I don't take it personally because my family arrived in the 1920's. I have nothing to do with that part of Americas history.


----------



## somedevildawg

When I was living in PA everyone called it "pop"......and I do mean everyone. I didn't know what the hell they were talking about when I first heard it.....course they always loved to hear me talk, just seemed to amaze them. My dad and my grandfather woulda blistered my ass ifn I'd a called them pop, seems a bit slang for down here.....Dad/Father/Grandfather/granddad for us...little deviation or you got the "look"....didn't want the "look" next was the peach limb


----------



## swmnhay

Wow this thread got side tracked from 6.4 power stroke mess to pop vs soda and lunch vs dinner.Lol.


----------



## snowball

swmnhay said:


> Wow this thread got side tracked from 6.4 power stroke mess to pop vs soda and lunch vs dinner.Lol.


Not really Cy.. cause when you got a 6.4 you need to carry emergency supplies cause it's gona leave you stranded so you need to state when the screech party should start looking @ lunch time or supper time ? and the pop issue is to clarify who you will call to tow you home.. Your father /dad/ or do you say "Hi POPS the POS just crapped the bed can you bring your Chevy and a chain ? "


----------



## deadmoose

snowball said:


> Not really Cy.. cause when you got a 6.4 you need to carry emergency supplies cause it's gona leave you stranded so you need to state when the screech party should start looking @ lunch time or supper time ? and the pop issue is to clarify who you will call to tow you home.. Your father /dad/ or do you say "Hi POPS the POS just crapped the bed can you bring your Chevy and a chain ? "


Now that's just funny. I am still laughing. Good light hearted humor aure beats working on my taxes. (Was done, caught error on about my 4th 1040 entry. Oops. Redo.)


----------



## JD3430

somedevildawg said:


> When I was living in PA everyone called it "pop"......and I do mean everyone. I didn't know what the hell they were talking about when I first heard it.....course they always loved to hear me talk, just seemed to amaze them. My dad and my grandfather woulda blistered my ass ifn I'd a called them pop, seems a bit slang for down here.....Dad/Father/Grandfather/granddad for us...little deviation or you got the "look"....didn't want the "look" next was the peach limb


Thats cause you were in Pennsyltucky (rural PA).

Im in the "other" part of PA (Philly) area.

Whooooole 'nother world.


----------



## somedevildawg

It was fairly rural....Dubois, somewhat close to Punxsutawney....didn't stay there long enuf to see the ground hog, got cold.....time to go home, white stuff started falling out of the sky


----------



## HALLSHAY

Pop and Lunch here. Back to the Powerstroke! It's done and I will go get it today. The official number $18,691.94


----------



## JD3430

HALLSHAY said:


> Pop and Lunch here. Back to the Powerstroke! It's done and I will go get it today. The official number $18,691.94


Who's paying the bill, ,,,,you? Or did anyone offer to help? 
Last you posted Ford was "looking into it" or something like that.


----------



## swmnhay

HALLSHAY said:


> Pop and Lunch here. Back to the Powerstroke! It's done and I will go get it today. The official number $18,691.94


OUCH!!!!
Pop here.

Breakfast
lunch
dinner
lunch
Supper.

In that order.We like to eat in Mn.Or we might combine breakfast-lunch-dinner and have Brunch.


----------



## stack em up

swmnhay said:


> OUCH!!!!Pop here.BreakfastlunchdinnerlunchSupper.In that order.We like to eat in Mn.Or we might combine breakfast-lunch-dinner and have Brunch.


You forgot second breakfast there Cy..... I like food....

And I have to leave the 6.2 run. Otherwise it may not start again......


----------



## Bonfire

stack em up said:


> You forgot second breakfast there Cy..... I like food....
> 
> And I have to leave the 6.2 run. Otherwise it may not start again......


Can you hear that thing running from a half mile away? Is that the motor where they replaced the spark plug with a fuel injector?


----------



## HALLSHAY

Who gets to pay? ME!


----------



## somedevildawg

HALLSHAY said:


> Who gets to pay? ME!


SOB.......no help from dealer/ford? What kinda warranty, and did that include the core for your long block or did they just replace camshaft and associated parts?


----------



## snowball

HALLSHAY said:


> Who gets to pay? ME!


For that much money I promise you if it was me.. I'd be on the evening news.. and i would make sure when the film crew was filing me getting shoved in the back of the police car, you would see that pickup truck in the back ground while it was getting pulled out of the salesmen's office @ Trans West......My defense in court would be that I was sexually violated by the salesman.. That is just plane BS


----------



## HALLSHAY

Made it home and it runs great. Replaced the entire engine with a Ford Reman crate. 2 years unlimited miles parts and labor warranty. No help from anyone. Ford contacted the dealer and basically told them it was out of warranty, not original owner, blah blah blah! Time to start writing reviews online. Not that it will help financially, but it will make me feel better and keep me out of the back of the police car!


----------



## somedevildawg

Good idea.....hopefully you paid a bit less than you coulda paid for the truck in the beginning. 2 years of unlimited warranty is awesome, hope you don't need it tho! I would venture to say that the warranty is valued at about 5-6k if bought n the aftermarket......

When I was looking at new to me trucks, I looked real hard at some of the 6.4's.....some could be had purty right, in so far as the money, but it was a gamble (kinda like farming I guess), in the end, the savings weren't as much as I felt they shoulda been so I opted for the 6.7. Was real close to a deal on a 2010 f350 DRW with 100k and needed an engine, woulda been ok, think he sold it for 17k add new engine and warranty and would be at 36k, not too bad I guess. Truck was very nice.....but it had already "ate the pigs" to buy one that was a runner would have been 30k +.....thought that was too high considering the "what if's".......

Glad ya got it back and it's running good, at least ya have some piece of mind with the warranty......now I'd give them sob at the dealer a piece of mine......take that back, I'd never step foot in that dealership again and would bad mouth them every chance I got!


----------



## Bonfire

HALLSHAY said:


> Pop and Lunch here. Back to the Powerstroke! It's done and I will go get it today. The official number $18,691.94


Kudo's to strokin that check. Bad deal.


----------



## JD3430

I'd sell it and hope with a new reman installed with 2yr warranty you could get most of your $ back. Something tells me you're always going to have bad feelings about that truck.


----------



## somedevildawg

JD3430 said:


> I'd sell it and hope with a new reman installed with 2yr warranty you could get most of your $ back. Something tells me you're always going to have bad feelings about that truck.


Not sure I would with 2 yrs of warranty left......interior wise there is very little change. But your right it definitely has more value now, 18k more


----------



## luke strawwalker

FarmerCline said:


> If that is indeed a law it needs to be done away with......downright stupid. If we went through life worrying about all the small chance of happening accidents that could happen we would never do anything. I don't know anyone in their right mind that would shut a vechcle off to jump out and open a gate only to restart seconds later......could something potentially go wrong.....sure but what's the chances......that goes back to you just can't worry about everything that could potentially go wrong because you would never do anything. I suppose that you think that over width farm equipment shouldn't be driven down the road either because heaven forbid that could lead to an accident with someone getting hurt.....and probably more likely to happen than a parked running vehicle running over someone or "shooting out flames" and burning them.
> 
> I'm sure glad you aren't an officer.....you would be one of these that would enforce every rule to the detail and be real sticklers about stuff......the ones that shouldn't be officers and give other officers a bad reputation. I think it's pretty sad to think that you would try to sue someone for everything they had because of a fluke accident that happened......that sue happy mindset is what is wrong with so many people today.


A "fluke accident" caused by someone else's deliberate stupidity and laziness?? YOU BETCHA!!!

What if it was your kid??

I can't get over how self-centered some people are... then have the GALL to chastise someone else for saying they should do something SAFELY instead of STUPIDLY...

Takes all kinds I guess...

later! OL JR


----------



## deadmoose

luke strawwalker said:


> A "fluke accident" caused by someone else's deliberate stupidity and laziness?? YOU BETCHA!!!
> 
> What if it was your kid??
> 
> I can't get over how self-centered some people are... then have the GALL to chastise someone else for saying they should do something SAFELY instead of STUPIDLY...
> 
> Takes all kinds I guess...
> 
> later! OL JR


Luke-

I thought you were a good enough parent that your kid avoids it entirely.

These "accidents" can be avoided by the "victims". Aka McDonalds coffee.

Yup. It was too hot. BUT everyone knew it (or should have).

One more ex: smoking causes cancer. Well known fact as long as MOST here have been alive. Not the cigarette co/tobacco grower/... fault that someone smoke and got cancer. Great thing about freedom. Well it used to be.


----------



## FarmerCline

luke strawwalker said:


> A "fluke accident" caused by someone else's deliberate stupidity and laziness?? YOU BETCHA!!!
> 
> What if it was your kid??
> 
> I can't get over how self-centered some people are... then have the GALL to chastise someone else for saying they should do something SAFELY instead of STUPIDLY...
> 
> Takes all kinds I guess...
> 
> later! OL JR


 Well Luke, I see no need In continually defending my posts and point of view. You seem intent on quoting each and every post that you don't agree with. Your posts and bold typing are not going to change my point of view. I would hardly call not shutting off a truck while jumping out to open a gate deliberate stupidity and laziness and being self centered. I think it says a lot about ones character to say that they would try and sue someone into the poorhouse.


----------



## deadmoose

FarmerCline said:


> Well Luke, I see no need In continually defending my posts and point of view. You seem intent on quoting each and every post that you don't agree with. Your posts and bold typing are not going to change my point of view. I would hardly call not shutting off a truck while jumping out to open a gate deliberate stupidity and laziness and being self centered. I think it says a lot about ones character to say that they would try and sue someone into the poorhouse.


 Calm down young friend. Let it go.


----------



## somedevildawg

As momma would say...."that's the pot calling the kettle black...."


----------



## FarmerCline

I'm happy to agree to disagree.....was from the start......the subject is closed in my book.


----------



## bensbales

Wow, and here i was thinking that Vermonters were a bunch of opinionated SOB's  So to get back on topic where can i get a tuner for my gov't hampered ford?


----------



## Gearclash

From what I hear Ford has had so many warranty issues with the 6.0/6.4 that they are ducking every warranty claim they can. Its about not hemorrhaging any worse than they already have. So much different than when I had an exhaust manifold crack on my Cummins 5.9. It was almost out of warranty and I was not the original owner but Dodge replaced it, no questions asked. That was 10 years ago; today I don't feel much interest in owning any of these current diesels.


----------



## JD3430

Gearclash said:


> From what I hear Ford has had so many warranty issues with the 6.0/6.4 that they are ducking every warranty claim they can. Its about not hemorrhaging any worse than they already have. So much different than when I had an exhaust manifold crack on my Cummins 5.9. It was almost out of warranty and I was not the original owner but Dodge replaced it, no questions asked. That was 10 years ago; today I don't feel much interest in owning any of these current diesels.


Naaaah. I had a LP pump, a wiring harness and 1 bad injector go out in mine. All fixed under original warranty. 
Funny how even with the 6L debacle and the noticeable issues with the 6.4L, Ford is still the best selling truck. Even GM with a huge taxpayer bailout can't overtake Ford in most sales statistics. 
I'm going to take a look at a 5500 dodge next time. I like what I see. 
Ford will be at 40,000lbs GCWR, an 8 speed trans and a aluminum body in a year or 2.
Gonna be tough to pass up.


----------



## HALLSHAY

JD3430 said:


> I'd sell it and hope with a new reman installed with 2yr warranty you could get most of your $ back. Something tells me you're always going to have bad feelings about that truck.


Anyone Interested in it for most of my $ back? What is it worth?


----------



## snowball

Here is a quick up date on the 6.4 I have since I've been MIA for a couple weeks the last post I made about my 6.4 I was give'n it a reprieve for the tongue lashing ... not any more Going to trade it .. the error codes ??? well turns out to be the oil pump is going out . 3500 . and 15 hrs labor to replace it... just put 3000. all ready.. I'am done no more.. Soon as I get to feeling better headed to the Chevy dealer....NO MORE FORDS ...EVER !!!!


----------



## Vol

snowball said:


> Here is a quick up date on the 6.4 I have since I've been MIA for a couple weeks the last post I made about my 6.4 I was give'n it a reprieve for the tongue lashing ... not any more Going to trade it .. the error codes ??? well turns out to be the oil pump is going out . 3500 . and 15 hrs labor to replace it... just put 3000. all ready.. I'am done no more.. Soon as I get to feeling better headed to the Chevy dealer....NO MORE FORDS ...EVER !!!!


Well Lazurus, where have you been???? We were about to throw dirt over your remains. We didn't know if you had met bad fortune or was in jail for selling your neighbors bull or what the deal was......welcome back.

Have you been sick or injured?

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose

Did you forget to call your Pop when the Ford left you stranded?


----------



## JD3430

snowball said:


> Here is a quick up date on the 6.4 I have since I've been MIA for a couple weeks the last post I made about my 6.4 I was give'n it a reprieve for the tongue lashing ... not any more Going to trade it .. the error codes ??? well turns out to be the oil pump is going out . 3500 . and 15 hrs labor to replace it... just put 3000. all ready.. I'am done no more.. Soon as I get to feeling better headed to the Chevy dealer....NO MORE FORDS ...EVER !!!!


Too bad. You might be missing out on a really nice truck. 6.7's are getting some great reviews.

Going Obama Motors???? Say it aint so!!!


----------



## bluefarmer

Go dodge that factory exhaust brake is awsome. Friend of mine just bought a 2015 put a cannonball hay bed on it


----------



## snowball

deadmoose said:


> Did you forget to call your Pop when the Ford left you stranded?


I pretty much got myself stranded Deadmoose this time without any help from the ford.... Kinda had a bad couple weeks


----------



## Yogi

When we use to buy diesel trucks, you could think in terms of 500,000 miles or more.

The 6.7 Ford diesel is better than the 6.0 & 6.4 but they are certainly not without their problems.

With these new HPFPs running anywhere from 30,000-40,000 psi and low sulfur to boot, is the fuel quality high enough and consistent enough to make a person feel comfortable driving todays diesel? Again, the 6.7 is better than the 6.4. The 6.4 cannot handle any water at all.

Those of you with the 6.4 and earlier, the fuel tank vent is located on the top of the tank in a recessed area of the tank. If snow and ice build up on top of the tank around this vent, it will suck water into your fuel tank through the vent. Over time mud will build up around this vent and suck mud and water into your tank. Ford has a service update part for this problem, however if your dealership is like mine they will not tell you about this problem. I found out on my own when I pulled the tank myself when experiencing a vacuum every time I removed the fuel cap. When I dropped the tank, the fuel tank vent was completely plugged with mud.

The 6.7s have the same vent but the tanks are no longer recessed. I think mud and snow can still collect around the vent and the potential for water in the fuel through the vent is still possible.

I have been through 6 HPFPs and 3 turbos. Oil changes and fuel filter changes were done as recommended.

The last two HPFPs were supposed to be warranted, however the dealership had to eat them since repairs were not made per Ford's requirements. When these HPFPs go out they usually contaminate the entire fuel system with metal fragments and the entire fuel system should be replaced. Flushing the fuel system, according to Ford, will not get it.

One of the latest things to happen on my 08 6.4 appears to be a tank delamination followed by a tank full of rust that plugged the fuel filter and knocked out another HPFP. The dealership said that the delamination problem had been taken care of but it appears maybe not.

The 6.4 is a power house when it runs good but it is also a time bomb waiting to go off. And when it does it will cost you a lot of money. If you have someone fix it that does not know what they are doing it will keep costing you money.

I think there is a lot that Ford and some of it's dealers, at least my dealership, does not tell it's customers.

I have another one ordered but it is gas. Think I will go gas for a while until they get some of these problems worked out.

If you have a 6.4 and you use your truck everyday regardless of weather conditions, I would seriously think about getting rid of it. If you plan on keeping it, get the service update done on the fuel tank vent.


----------



## snowball

The 6.7 Ford diesel is better than the 6.0 & 6.4 but they are certainly not without their problems.

With these new HPFPs running anywhere from 30,000-40,000 psi and low sulfur to boot, is the fuel quality high enough and consistent enough to make a person feel comfortable driving todays diesel? Again, the 6.7 is better than the 6.4. The 6.4 cannot handle any water at all.

The 6.4 is a power house when it runs good but it is also a time bomb waiting to go off. And when it does it will cost you a lot of money. If you have someone fix it that does not know what they are doing it will keep costing you money.

I think there is a lot that Ford and some of it's dealers, at least my dealership, does not tell it's customers................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ I wanted to quote his post.. but got it messed up I just agree with everything he posted....


----------



## Yogi

When government bailouts were coming around, Ford customers were praising Ford for not needing or taking any bailout money.

The reality is that Ford customers have been bailing out Ford for several years now with these poor designs and repairs that they refuse to warrant or take responsibility for.


----------



## snowball

Yogi said:


> When government bailouts were coming around, Ford customers were praising Ford for not needing or taking any bailout money.
> 
> The reality is that Ford customers have been bailing out Ford for several years now with these poor designs and repairs that they refuse to warrant or take responsibility for.


I sure like the way Yogi thinks.........


----------



## somedevildawg

Yogi said:


> When government bailouts were coming around, Ford customers were praising Ford for not needing or taking any bailout money.
> 
> The reality is that Ford customers have been bailing out Ford for several years now with these poor designs and repairs that they refuse to warrant or take responsibility for.


At least they didn't take money from people who bought Chevy, dodge, Mitsubishi, Toyota, Nissan, VW, Saab, Mercedes, BMW, Volvo, Cadillac, GMC, etc. it wasn't just customers that "praised" em as you said, it was anybody that was concerned with fiscal responsibility and companies being labeled as "too big to fail" you know..........conservatives


----------



## somedevildawg

snowball said:


> I sure like the way Yogi thinks.........


Maybe you should rename your handle to "boo boo" . Kinda fits you.......I can have your caricature be a dog in my mind, I'm a dog lover....


----------



## snowball

somedevildawg said:


> Maybe you should rename your handle to "boo boo" . Kinda fits you.......I can have your caricature be a dog in my mind, I'm a dog lover....


I sure do Like Ya devildawg..  . I miss you explain'n how thing need to be   ..if it makes you feel better... I've looking at a ford.. but I have so many flash backs of the 2 6.0 and this 6.4 powerchoke....I just can't bring myself to say yes.... YET... I'am gona look at a dodge.... I really like the Chevy... but the salesman seemed to think I should be the SOB that repay's GM's loan to Nobama... They are pretty proud of the bowtie on the front


----------



## Yogi

Somedevildawg, I respectfully disagree.

I'm sure we will never know the massive amount of money spent on these ridiculous repairs due to poor design.

I believe if you were to take into consideration the cost of the repair plus lost revenue due to down time, the lost tax revenue would be staggering.

Ford has managed to add meaning to the phrase "pay me now or pay me later".

I am sure that there are some owners that just plain don't take care of their equipment. However, there are a lot more owners out there that do take good care of their equipment and are in a no win situation with these diesel motors.


----------



## snowball

Yogi said:


> Somedevildawg, I respectfully disagree.
> 
> I'm sure we will never know the massive amount of money spent on these ridiculous repairs due to poor design.
> 
> I believe if you were to take into consideration the cost of the repair plus lost revenue due to down time, the lost tax revenue would be staggering.
> 
> Ford has managed to add meaning to the phrase "pay me now or pay me later".
> 
> I am sure that there are some owners that just plain don't take care of their equipment. However, there are a lot more owners out there that do take good care of their equipment and are in a no win situation with these diesel motors.





Yogi said:


> Somedevildawg, I respectfully disagree.
> 
> I'm sure we will never know the massive amount of money spent on these ridiculous repairs due to poor design.
> 
> I believe if you were to take into consideration the cost of the repair plus lost revenue due to down time, the lost tax revenue would be staggering.
> 
> Ford has managed to add meaning to the phrase "pay me now or pay me later".
> 
> I am sure that there are some owners that just plain don't take care of their equipment. However, there are a lot more owners out there that do take good care of their equipment and are in a no win situation with these diesel motors.


Once again I refer to the ugly wife situation with the powerjoke motors


----------



## Orchard6

Ford really rushed Navistar with the 6.0. Had they (both Navistar and Ford) had more time I'm thinking they could've got the 6.0 to be somewhat decent like the later (05-07's) ones were. Unfortunetly by then the 6.0's reputation had already been hurt pretty bad. This rushing carried over to the 6.4 as well. Both can be made into decent engines with some hardware upgrades and emission control deleting but the days of 500,000 mile engines I fear is over due to the EPA regulations. You can't run engines that hot and expect them to live!


----------



## Yogi

Yea Orchard that's right.

These diesels are pretty expensive to begin with. And then to have to make these kind of repairs with a shorter life span on top of it is just a real kick in the pants.

I think I am just going to get away from them for a while. Going to miss the power but it is certainly not worth these headaches.


----------



## JD3430

Yogi said:


> When government bailouts were coming around, Ford customers were praising Ford for not needing or taking any bailout money.
> 
> The reality is that Ford customers have been bailing out Ford for several years now with these poor designs and repairs that they refuse to warrant or take responsibility for.


I partly agree the engines have design issues, but I've never had a warranty claim refused.

Hardly a GM taxpayer bailout.


----------



## JD3430

Yogi said:


> Somedevildawg, I respectfully disagree.
> 
> I'm sure we will never know the massive amount of money spent on these ridiculous repairs due to poor design.
> 
> I believe if you were to take into consideration the cost of the repair plus lost revenue due to down time, the lost tax revenue would be staggering.
> 
> Ford has managed to add meaning to the phrase "pay me now or pay me later".
> 
> I am sure that there are some owners that just plain don't take care of their equipment. However, there are a lot more owners out there that do take good care of their equipment and are in a no win situation with these diesel motors.


And there's a crapload of spoiled children all over the diesel websites crying that the truck daddy bought that they hopped up to 500HP lifted a head and voided their warranty.
Believe more of what you SEE and less of what you READ. 
I'm not saying the 6/6.4 don't have issues, they do, but I've seen plenty of Cummins in the repair shops. Same with GM. And those companies took billions in taxpayer bailout money. Now one is govt/union owned and the other is owned by FIAT.
Even with the bailout money and Ford suffering 10 years of diesel reliability issues, they still can't outsell Ford. 
No more GM for me. I treat all my kids EQUALLY. The government should treat all companies EQUALLY a. I think Ford got screwed for doing the right thing and living a fiscally responsible life. 
Govt gonna bail out your farming business if you get in trouble????? Don't think so!!
I'd buy a Dodge if they blow me away on price/value, but no more GM.
We just spent $1,200 on air shocks on the back of the 'Hoe. Last year, replaced compressor for air suspension and back up camera. $1,900. Motor GUZZLES oil. 105,000 miles. Nice vehicle, but more costly to own than my Forf or GM diesel trucks combined. 
I DO argue the new diesels are crazy expensive and without a longer warranty, not really looking like a viable option. I wouldn't hesitate buying a 6.7 Ford. Might actually be doing that soon.


----------



## somedevildawg

Yogi, I understand your frustration with the international engines, but it certainly isn't indicative of their ability to design and manufacture deisel engines but more their ability to adapt to a changing landscape with regards to tier emission standards. They tried to rectify the problem, but in the end I think the bean counters cost em their reputation. If I had a 6.0 or a 6.4 I would have the engine "bulletproofed" and tuned as soon as the warranty was up, seems absolutely crazy to have to spend 10k on an engine that you paid for already, but the engines are powerhouses (note I didn't use powerstroke, shoulda left that with the 7.3) they make good HP and torque, just a litany of problems that have to be dealt with.....I agree it's pathetic. I have a friend with a '07 6.0 and has 290k and no problems (other than the norm, wp, alt, etc) so they definitely did make improvement in design/components as the years progressed through the debacle.....Or go trade for a 6.7 . I'm like you, if I didn't have to haul heavy things fairly often, I'd be drivin a 1/2 ton gas burner.....been driving powerstrokes since '98.....that would be different, but good.


----------



## Yogi

Somedevildawg, My frustration is with the dealership that I was using.

I really like the power out of the 6.4. I pull about 8,000-10,000 lbs. on a daily basis plus the service body is loaded down too. That is certainly not extreme weight but when you are on the highway the extra power is nice for maneuverability.

I have a couple of 7.3s that we use for hay & straw that have been pretty reliable and will work for now. Once we expand the hay & straw I will probably update to a newer diesel. Not sure which diesel I will go with.

When I saw this thread I just wanted to let any and everyone know that is having problems to make sure who ever is doing the repair knows what they are doing. If they don't, they can sure make life miserable.

Thanks for the replies and conversation.

Best to all.


----------



## somedevildawg

Yogi said:


> Somedevildawg, My frustration is with the dealership that I was using.
> 
> I really like the power out of the 6.4. I pull about 8,000-10,000 lbs. on a daily basis plus the service body is loaded down too. That is certainly not extreme weight but when you are on the highway the extra power is nice for maneuverability.
> 
> I have a couple of 7.3s that we use for hay & straw that have been pretty reliable and will work for now. Once we expand the hay & straw I will probably update to a newer diesel. Not sure which diesel I will go with.
> 
> When I saw this thread I just wanted to let any and everyone know that is having problems to make sure who ever is doing the repair knows what they are doing. If they don't, they can sure make life miserable.
> 
> Thanks for the replies and conversation.
> 
> Best to all.


Boy did you say a mouthful there Yogi.....there a awful lot of people today that call themselves "experts" that shouldn't be working on lawnmowers........

your screen name Yogi, reminds me that today is Yogi Berra's birthday! If anyone has never checked out the career of Yogi, it's quite remarkable......


----------



## Yogi

Yep, he turned 90 today. He is certainly one of baseball's greatest. Good story teller too.

Actually, Yogi is a nickname that was given to me playing baseball years ago that stayed with me from little league into college. I was a catcher.


----------



## JD3430

Yogi said:


> Somedevildawg, My frustration is with the dealership that I was using.
> 
> I really like the power out of the 6.4. I pull about 8,000-10,000 lbs. on a daily basis plus the service body is loaded down too. That is certainly not extreme weight but when you are on the highway the extra power is nice for maneuverability.
> 
> I have a couple of 7.3s that we use for hay & straw that have been pretty reliable and will work for now. Once we expand the hay & straw I will probably update to a newer diesel. Not sure which diesel I will go with.
> 
> When I saw this thread I just wanted to let any and everyone know that is having problems to make sure who ever is doing the repair knows what they are doing. If they don't, they can sure make life miserable.
> 
> Thanks for the replies and conversation.
> 
> Best to all.


I was told you must change fuel & oil filters on schedule or you'll have nothing but expensive trouble. I'm at 100k and still going strong, but very apprehensive. Couple 6.4L guys that get inspections/repairs at the same shop as me have 1/4 million mile trucks with no major issues. Mechanic tells me all major repair 6.4's had the same common issues- guys left fuel filters on them for 50,000 miles or oil filters on for 10,000 miles and were experiencing premature/expensive failures. 
I'm hearing clean filters are a must. 
I think I could get out of my 08 6.4 and into an equivalently equipped 2012 6.7 for about 12-15k difference. I constantly wonder if I should take the plunge or wait, save and just buy a new truck in a couple years.


----------



## snowball

JD3430 said:


> I was told you must change fuel & oil filters on schedule or you'll have nothing but expensive trouble. I'm at 100k and still going strong, but very apprehensive. Couple 6.4L guys that get inspections/repairs at the same shop as me have 1/4 million mile trucks with no major issues. Mechanic tells me all major repair 6.4's had the same common issues- guys left fuel filters on them for 50,000 miles or oil filters on for 10,000 miles and were experiencing premature/expensive failures.
> I'm hearing clean filters are a must.
> I think I could get out of my 08 6.4 and into an equivalently equipped 2012 6.7 for about 12-15k difference. I constantly wonder if I should take the plunge or wait, save and just buy a new truck in a couple years.





JD3430 said:


> I think I could get out of my 08 6.4 and into an equivalently equipped 2012 6.7 for about 12-15k difference. I constantly wonder if I should take the plunge or wait, save and just buy a new truck in a couple years.


I hope you can JD, I sure haven't been able too yet.... I got 122,000 and this truck is a 4x4 crew cab that looks show room new.. has EVERY opinion ... and the best I can do is 15,700 on a 012 with 74000 miles and less opinions... the 6.4 is making a name for it's self and it's good good................ this thread has more longevity than the motor it's self ....LOL


----------



## Yogi

I believe Ford recommends draining the separator monthly on the 6.4.

I keep a mason jar in the shop to drain fuel into just to verify fuel condition.


----------



## HALLSHAY

I just found out that the pickup's original owner had purchased a 7 year 100,000 mile Ford Extended Service Plan that can still be transferred for $75 if I can get him to sign the paperwork, MAYBE. What a bunch of pricks all of these dealers were for not automatically filling out the paperwork when he traded, or letting me know it could be done! What a bunch of bullshit that Ford doesn't automatically honor the warranty for me that that guy probably gave 3k for! I drove it last Tuesday and had to pull into a dealer for an issue and the service manager there pulled the pickup up on the "oasis? system". Right at the bottom was a guys name and a 7yr/100,000 ESP. Now I bet if I run this guy down and get it transferred, Ford will tell me that it was not transferred soon enough and I fixed it at the wrong time.


----------



## somedevildawg

HALLSHAY said:


> I just found out that the pickup's original owner had purchased a 7 year 100,000 mile Ford Extended Service Plan that can still be transferred for $75 if I can get him to sign the paperwork, MAYBE. What a bunch of pricks all of these dealers were for not automatically filling out the paperwork when he traded, or letting me know it could be done! What a bunch of bullshit that Ford doesn't automatically honor the warranty for me that that guy probably gave 3k for! I drove it last Tuesday and had to pull into a dealer for an issue and the service manager there pulled the pickup up on the "oasis? system". Right at the bottom was a guys name and a 7yr/100,000 ESP. Now I bet if I run this guy down and get it transferred, Ford will tell me that it was not transferred soon enough and I fixed it at the wrong time.


You sure about 7 yrs? That seems like a lot......I agree thats some bullshit by the dealer, didn't you talk to a rep from Ford concerning the truck? I would raise hell.......


----------



## JD3430

My 7/100 warranty just expired in April. I only needed a few repairs worth maybe $1,500 so extended warranty was a money loser for me.


----------



## HALLSHAY

Warranty start date 4/1/2009 and it was a 7year/100,000 mile.


----------



## HALLSHAY

I found out some interesting things today. I still might have a chance of getting it covered. Turns out it was 72 months/ 100,000 miles / 4500 hours. First phone number I found on google turned out to be the previous owner's cell phone. We had a nice talk and he is more than happy to help me transfer the warranty and stick it to Ford if at all possible. He was so pissed at it he traded it off for another brand. He said the motor was a pile and jacked with him the entire time he had it. He bought it to haul horses and hay. I offered to pay him and he said no way. He called the dealer and they said it had to be within 180 days of sale and he has to draft a letter stating he wants to transfer. Problem is we are at about 8 months since I bought it and sample contracts say 60 days. I called Ford ESP and a nice lady there explained to me that I could send a Request for Exception Letter explaining that I didn't know the warranty was even there until last week and they would transfer the warranty. I then explained to her about all the work that had been done and she said that I have a year from the service date to file a claim because the truck was never really out of warranty. I am not sure what to think, but I have the dealer talked into helping me. The extended warranty never really ends until the months or mileage are reached. The premium has been paid I just need to become the beneficiary. fingers crossed


----------



## deadmoose

Good luck.


----------



## somedevildawg

X2, I would be steaming.....someone had to seen that as soon as the VIN was entered


----------



## Vol

Good luck Tim, I hope things fall your way.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up

Here's hoping Ford honors it. Can't believe this thread is still going.


----------



## deadmoose

It isn't an actual ford. Just a thread about one....

Sorry. Had to. Stack set me up.


----------



## HALLSHAY

Monthly update. After sitting in Dearborn, MI for almost 2 weeks, Ford finally cashed the $75 check I sent with the transfer paperwork. I still have not received anything from them in the mail, but the next step is submitting the the 18k bill. Still crossing fingers.


----------



## NCSteveH

JD3430 said:


> One thing I really dislike about the 6.7L is the way they de-rate the 450/550 cab/chassis trucks. Its pretty pathetic. They give 400/800 to the pickups and derate the 450/550 to 300/660. Im sorry, but thats retarded.
> 
> One thing about my '08 6.4L I like is it has 350HP, just like the pickups. Torque is only 650 same as pickups.
> Why introduce a new engine and make it 50 LESS horsepower?
> I'm sorry but that's just STUPID !!!


The derating sucks big time, My Patrol truck has the derated engine in it,(they keep ordering cc's instead of bed delete pickups for their builds.) suicide trying to hop back into freeway traffic from a median side stop. want to open the drivers door and fred flintstone it along. now the local vol. fire dept. has a brush truck with the real deal engine on it, sucker will smoke the rear tires off it with a load of water.


----------



## slowzuki

There are a bunch of reasons to derate, the common one is to make the engine and drivetrain last longer in a cab chassis that will likely spend more of its life near its GVWR.


----------



## JD3430

slowzuki said:


> There are a bunch of reasons to derate, the common one is to make the engine and drivetrain last longer in a cab chassis that will likely spend more of its life near its GVWR.


Some truth to that, but I'd rather be able to chose as a buyer plunking down $70,000. 
The really stupid thing is that my 6.4L is rated at 350/650, which is at or above the new 6.7L.
Seems stupid to go BACKWARDS in power.

When my 550 is pulling a full trailer and I'm GCWR at 33-34,000lbs, it's got just enough power. I wouldn't want and less and more would be better.
Who needs 400/800 in a 3/4 ton pickup if the GCWR is only ~22,000 lbs?


----------



## slowzuki

Its a bragging number in the pickups. Read the review magazines etc. Can't really use it. If you raised the GCVWR those high hp motors would melt down.



JD3430 said:


> Some truth to that, but I'd rather be able to chose as a buyer plunking down $70,000.
> The really stupid thing is that my 6.4L is rated at 350/650, which is at or above the new 6.7L.
> Seems stupid to go BACKWARDS in power.
> 
> When my 550 is pulling a full trailer and I'm GCWR at 33-34,000lbs, it's got just enough power. I wouldn't want and less and more would be better.
> Who needs 400/800 in a 3/4 ton pickup if the GCWR is only ~22,000 lbs?


----------



## born2ride

JD3430 said:


> Some truth to that, but I'd rather be able to chose as a buyer plunking down $70,000.
> The really stupid thing is that my 6.4L is rated at 350/650, which is at or above the new 6.7L.
> Seems stupid to go BACKWARDS in power.


Have you driven a 6.7?? man they are nice compared to 6.0,6.4! 
Lots Power , plus not much lag! If they weren't 60k I would traded 6.0 in!


----------



## JD3430

No but I was a passenger in a 6-7.
I was more impressed with how quiet it was than anything.


----------



## Yogi

Anybody hear how HALLSHAY's warranty situation turned out?


----------



## HALLSHAY

Yogi said:


> Anybody hear how HALLSHAY's warranty situation turned out?


I got what I figured I would out of Ford. The insurance group at Ford said it was claimable, but the prior approval department holds the checkbook and would not approve the claim. I harassed them and threatened them for a couple of months and then gave up. I was going to hire an attorney and finally said F*** it! My wife's 2013 exploder will get traded for a GM product next time. I was looking at new Ford pickups, but have decided to trade for a new Silverado next time. The dealer that put my new Powerstroke in also owns the New Holland dealership that I have traded equipment with and bought parts from for the past 30 years. Haven't walked into the store since. The dealership owner sends his repair guys to my shop if they are in the area and need a bearing, hydraulic hose, or tool to save a 60 mile round trip back to his shop. He will pull in one of these days looking for a favor or wanting me to trade a piece of equipment and then he will get an ear full. His wife pulled into my yard last fall on a Sunday evening with an almost flat tire trying to make it the last 30 miles home from Denver. I was nice and filled the tire back up so she could make it home. One of these days.......


----------



## JD3430

I dont know what to make of these 6.4's.... Problematic, but in a different way than the 6L debacle. In the case of the 6L, EVERY 6L was flawed. They all had a factory built-in flaw that would eventually show up.

The 6.4L is a "hit and miss" flawed diesel. Some would implode in under 75K miles! Some will go 250K and beyond.

I *think* I got a good one. 110K and nothing yet to really bitch about. One thing in common every Ford diesel service tech has told me is if you go well past on an oil or fuel filter change, you will trash the engine (not saying Hallshay did that).

Its a shame, because the rest of the truck is really nice. IMO, superior in every way, except engine, to the other 2 brands back at the time it was offered. The 6.4L properly running is a very responsive, powerful engine.

I have been over max GCWR hundreds of times and she hasnt failed me......yet.

I remember the "killer dowel pin" and the 53 block on the 5.9L Cummins. Fatal flaws if not addressed, otherwise an excellent diesel. Ford has been more "guilty" than the other 2 of making unreliable diesels. GM was a joke until 2001. Now they have a great platform for the last 16 years! Ford seems to still, to this day, be struggling with making a proven, long term reliable diesel engine.


----------



## Yogi

Hallshay

The prior approval department turned mine down also. Turns out though that the dealership did not execute the proper elements for prior approval and payment for the work was denied.

The dealership ended up footing the bill for $12,000.00 of work.

I ended up trading for a 6.2 gas. Going to try gas for a while until fuel and truck issues level out a little. Definitely miss the power but it has been nice not having to work on or take it to get worked on every 5 to 6 months.

Today's diesel fuel is extremely unstable compared to what we use to get. Contamination can occur at any time during transfer and even during storage. I am not so sure that contamination couldn't occur through the fuel tank vent.

I have had pretty good luck with MFA fuel for backhoes and tractors.

MFA fuel does have a warranty but from what I understand it is void if any other additives are used with it.


----------



## JD3430

Yogi said:


> Hallshay
> 
> The prior approval department turned mine down also. Turns out though that the dealership did not execute the proper elements for prior approval and payment for the work was denied.
> 
> The dealership ended up footing the bill for $12,000.00 of work.


Damn that's cheap. I'm hearing a complete replacement with a factory reman is $17,000!! 
And it's not even a new engine. It's a reman! 
I was told you can't even buy a new 6.4L they're out of production forever!,


----------



## 8350HiTech

JD3430 said:


> Damn that's cheap. I'm hearing a complete replacement with a factory reman is $17,000!!
> And it's not even a new engine. It's a reman!
> I was told you can't even buy a new 6.4L they're out of production forever!,


I've read that too. I found what looked like a crazy cheap F550 4x4 with a bad motor. Otherwise nice truck. $7xxx something. The catch was obviously that you had to figure out what motor you were going to put it because it wasn't going to be a 6.4.


----------



## somedevildawg

JD3430 said:


> I dont know what to make of these 6.4's.... Problematic, but in a different way than the 6L debacle. In the case of the 6L, EVERY 6L was flawed. They all had a factory built-in flaw that would eventually show up.
> The 6.4L is a "hit and miss" flawed diesel. Some would implode in under 75K miles! Some will go 250K and beyond.
> I *think* I got a good one. 110K and nothing yet to really bitch about. One thing in common every Ford diesel service tech has told me is if you go well past on an oil or fuel filter change, you will trash the engine (not saying Hallshay did that).
> Its a shame, because the rest of the truck is really nice. IMO, superior in every way, except engine, to the other 2 brands back at the time it was offered. The 6.4L properly running is a very responsive, powerful engine.
> I have been over max GCWR hundreds of times and she hasnt failed me......yet.
> I remember the "killer dowel pin" and the 53 block on the 5.9L Cummins. Fatal flaws if not addressed, otherwise an excellent diesel. Ford has been more "guilty" than the other 2 of making unreliable diesels. GM was a joke until 2001. Now they have a great platform for the last 16 years! Ford seems to still, to this day, be struggling with making a proven, long term reliable diesel engine.


I'll say again and have said it before, I know of people that never had real problems out of their 6.0, one was an 06 and a 07 both had well over 200k before they traded, but the took a bath when they did.....ford hasn't been guilty of making unreliable Diesel engines, they haven't been making Diesel engines, that would be international.....GM was a joke until they started using the Isuzu diesel. Ford has been building the 6.7 liter Diesel engine since '11 and it has a proven track record....dodge hasn't built a diesel ever that I know of, it's a cummins.....ford is the only one of the big three that tooled up to build their own engine after the International debacle.....


----------



## Yogi

They fixed it just enough to get it running. Probably just long enough to sell to someone else.

When the 6.4s are bad, they are really bad!

I had not heard they quit making them. That is good news.


----------



## somedevildawg

I would think it would have to be a re manufactured engine as the 6.4 will not meet current emmision standards ....


----------



## Swv.farmer

I would get on the internet and start looking at salvage yards try to find one with reasonable miles on it and put it in my self. Or order a complete rebuild kit with gasket kit and do the work myself and save a pile of money.


----------



## JD3430

Swv.farmer said:


> I would get on the internet and start looking at salvage yards try to find one with reasonable miles on it and put it in my self. Or order a complete rebuild kit with gasket kit and do the work myself and save a pile of money.


Hell yeh. Anyone can rebuild or swap out a Diesel engine!


----------

